# Περί φεμινισμού και σεξουαλικής συμπεριφοράς των φύλων



## panadeli (Jul 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμένα αρχικά με προβλημάτισε ότι δεν βγάζει πολύ νόημα σαν δήλωση. Είναι σαν να λέμε "δεν θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους ταξιτζή όλοι όσοι προσφέρουν μεταφορά με ταξί έναντι αμοιβής". Αφού ο ορισμός της πορνείας -κι όχι μόνο ο λεξικογραφικός- είναι η προσφορά σεξ έναντι αμοιβής.



Σύμφωνοι για τον ορισμό της πορνείας που παραθέτεις. Αλλά το σεξ συχνά αποτελεί αντικείμενο συναλλαγής, πολλές φορές με έμμεσους τρόπους, χωρίς να μπορούμε εύκολα να μιλήσουμε για πορνεία. Για παράδειγμα, μια νεαρή γυναίκα που παντρεύεται έναν ηλικιωμένο άνδρα για τα χρήματά του, στην ουσία του προσφέρει σεξ έναντι αμοιβής. Η ίδια όμως δεν θα χαρακτήριζε τον εαυτό της πόρνη. Τέτοια και άλλα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα φέρνουν οι συγγραφείς.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τα γλωσσικά, το τρίτο παράδειγμα του νίκελ μου αρέσει κι εμένα περισσότερο, αλλά κι αυτό μου φαίνεται ότι σκοντάφτει λίγο.

Επίσης, το _Not all women_ νιώθω ότι διαφέρει από το _There are some women._ Το πρώτο μου φαίνεται πιο ισχυρό από το δεύτερο.

Your resident moderatrix says: Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Εδώ σκουραίνουν τα πράγματα, γιατί το πεδίο διευρύνεται. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν νομίζω ότι μια πολύ νεαρή γυναίκα που παντρεύεται έναν πλούσιο ηλικιωμένο του προσφέρει μόνο σεξ. Θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να είναι και δευτερεύον. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πουλάει όλο της το είναι: τα νιάτα, την ομορφιά,τη φρεσκάδα, σε τελική ανάλυση την ψευδαίσθηση -ή και την αίσθηση- ότι κοντά της ξανανιώνει κι εκείνος. Άλλη περίπτωση είναι οι λεγόμενες trophy wives -κλασικός συνδυασμός επιτυχημένου επαγγελματία και μοντέλας/τραγουδίστριας κλπ. (ονόματα δε λέμε, υπολήψεις δε θίγουμε), όπου η διαφορά ηλικίας δεν είναι πάντα απαραίτητη. Ε, όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα πεις εμπόριο σεξαπίλ, αλλά όχι εμπόριο σεξ (με τη στενή έννοια της ευκαιριακής πράξης). Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά. Όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ε, όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα πεις εμπόριο σεξαπίλ, αλλά όχι εμπόριο σεξ (με τη στενή έννοια της ευκαιριακής πράξης). Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά. Όχι;


Εγώ πάλι γνωρίζω πάρα μα πάρα πολλούς άντρες (και δεν μιλώ φυσικά για μισογύνηδες) που θα ήθελαν να δουν έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί στο πλαίσιο οιασδήποτε μορφής "σχέσης".

ΥΓ Αν βρείτε τέτοιο δείγμα, παρακαλώ συμπεριλάβετε στη σχετική αναφορά σας και τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 16, 2012)

Ε; Το σεξ για το σεξ αποκλείεται δηλαδή; :huh: (προβλέπω το νήμα να μεταφέρεται σύντομα, ανοίξαμε τον ασκό του Αιόλου   )


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ε; Το σεξ για το σεξ αποκλείεται δηλαδή; :huh:


Έλα ντε, εσύ να μου πεις! :) Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι πως καταγράφεται σπανιότερα κι από αναπαραγωγή ντόντο σε φυσικό περιβάλλον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι γνωρίζω πάρα μα πάρα πολλούς άντρες (και δεν μιλώ φυσικά για μισογύνηδες) που θα ήθελαν να δουν έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί στο πλαίσιο οιασδήποτε μορφής "σχέσης".
> 
> ΥΓ Αν βρείτε τέτοιο δείγμα, παρακαλώ συμπεριλάβετε στη σχετική αναφορά σας και τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.



Ξέρω πάρα πολλές τέτοιες Βρετανίδες. Αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου δώσω και τηλέφωνα, αν και είναι αμφίβολο ότι θα τα έχουν ακόμα, δεδομένου ότι ανά μήνα χάνουν και κινητό σε κάποια παμπ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Αμάν, είχα ξεχάσει αυτό που επισημαίνει ο Hellegennes, επηρεασμένος ων από τις συμπατριώτισσές μου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 16, 2012)

Έλα μωρέ, αυτά υπάρχουν και στα δύο φύλα. Όσο εκμεταλλεύεται η γυναίκα το σεξ για να πετύχει κάτι, βάσει της αρχής ότι το μ...ι σέρνει καράβι, άλλο τόσο παίζει από τη μία πλευρά στέρηση, πλήρης απουσία εξερεύνησης, ντροπή και μιξοπαρθενιά, και από την άλλη πλευρά πανηλίθια κριτική -στις γυναίκες μας- βεβαίως βεβαίως. Του στιλ η γυναίκα μου δεν είναι π.. -στις π... πάω όμως. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να βρεις κάποιον που να ταιριάζεις σαν παζλ στο σεξ και να μην σε κατακρίνει μετά. Να πας δηλαδή και να του δείξεις, ότι, ξέρεις, κύριος, εμένα μ' αρέσει να με δένουν ανάποδα στο ταβάνι και να κάνω σεξ με μουσική υπόκρουση κοάσματα βατράχων (λέμε τώρα ) και άμα τα βρίσκετε τα βρίσκετε και τέλειωσε το θέμα. Τεσπά, δεν είναι ο κανόνας, απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές, κι ευτυχώς, δηλαδή!


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Το νήμα ήταν, λέει, για γραμματική, για σύνταξη. Οπότε, για εκδίκηση, η γνωστή στιχομυθία από το _Analyze This_ (και, αν δεν το έχετε δει, εσείς χάνετε). Ο ένας είναι ο Μπίλι Κρίσταλ (ψυχίατρος) και ο άλλος ο Ντε Νίρο (μαφιόζος πελάτης του ψυχίατρου):

- What happened with your wife last night?
- I wasn't with my wife. I was with my girlfriend.
- Are you having marriage problems?
- No.
- Why do you have a girlfriend?
- You're moralizing with me now?
- No, I'm curious. Why do you have a girlfriend?
- I do things with her I can't do with my wife.
- Why can't you do them with your wife?
- That's the mouth she kisses my kids with. Are you crazy?


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι με την Όλι. Ίσως γι'αυτό είμαι γεροντοκόρη :)
Αλλά Ζαζ, πολύ στα κλισέ σε βλέπω, πολύ στο στυλ του ταλαίπωρου κλπ. Αν όλες οι γυναίκες που έχεις γνωρίσει είναι Χ (βάλε ό,τι θες εδώ), αντί να γενικεύεις ότι όλες οι γυναίκες είναι Χ, μήπως θα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να αναρωτιέσαι αν εσύ έλκεσαι από τις γυναίκες Χ; Μήπως το πρόβλημα Χ συνοδεύεται πάντα από κάποια άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που σου αρέσουν; 

ΥΓ Πέρα από το ότι εδώ μας σώζει το ίντερνετ και η απόστασή του και το ότι ξέρω ότι στο ιντερνετ λέγονται πολλά που καλύτερα να μην τα παίρνει κανείς στα σοβαρά. Αν βρισκόμασταν σε κανένα καφενείο, θα το έβρισκα ιδιαίτερα άβολο το να συνεχίζω τη συζήτηση με κάποιον που με θεωρεί δυνάμει εκδιδόμενη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για την απόπειρα δωρεάν "ψυχανάλυσης", SBE, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να το προσωποποιείς — ούτε για μένα ούτε για σένα.

Αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι το εξής: Εγώ δεν έκανα ποτέ αναφορά σε «εκδιδόμενες γυναίκες» — μίλησα για «αντάλλαγμα». Και δεν εννοώ (ούτε υπονοώ) οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα (αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να σκεφτείς έτσι), αλλά το γεγονός ότι οι γυναίκες συχνότατα εντάσσουν το σεξ ως κάτι που συνυπάρχει με μια σχέση ενώ οι άντρες κατά κανόνα μπορούν να το δουν (και) ως κάτι αυθύπαρκτο. Οπότε η απαίτηση να παράσχει ο άντρας το υπόλοιπο πακέτο σχέσης (κατά περίπτωση) είναι ένα επιδιωκόμενο αντάλλαγμα το οποίο —εάν απουσίαζε ένα τέτοιο αίτημα απ' τη μεριά της γυναίκας— είναι εξόχως αμφίβολο εάν θα έσπευδε (ή θα του παίρναγε καν απ' το μυαλό) να παράσχει ο άντρας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

Ίσως η αντίδραση της SBE να οφείλεται στην πάγια λογική των ανδρών της χώρας μας, στην σκέψη ότι μια γυναίκα κάνει κάτι (οτιδήποτε εκτός από δουλειά) για αντάλλαγμα: πουτάνα! Επίσης η πράξη της είναι πουτανιά. Ήδη από το σχολείο ξεκινάει αυτό: "Κοίτα την Λόλα, πηγαίνει με τον Μιχάλη γιατί έχει μηχανή. Πουτάνα!"

Άρα δεν αδικώ την SBE που πήρε το σχόλιό σου ως υπαινιγμό ότι όλες οι Ελληνίδες είναι εκδιδόμενες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2012)

Hellegennes, το σκεπτικό που αναφέρεις το έχουμε ήδη αναλύσει εδώ: Περί άνισων ευκαιριών. :)

Ωστόσο ίσως θα πρέπει να σας δώσω και μια πληρέστερη εικόνα της δεξαμενής των σχεσιακών δεδομένων απ' όπου αντλώ τα συμπεράσματά μου, κι η οποία είναι οι πολλοί άνθρωποι με τους οποίους συνεργάζομαι σε επίπεδο συμβουλευτικής και coaching (άλλο αν ενίοτε θέλω να τα περνώ ανάλαφρα ή χιουμοριστικά) — κι όχι η προσωπική "ταλαίπωρη" ιστορία μου ή ίσως κάποια "κομπλεξική" αντροπαρέα. Μέσα στον συγκεκριμένο πληθυσμό υφίσταται ευδιάκριτα και μια διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη σε μέγεθος ομάδα γυναικών οι οποίες αντιμετωπίζουν την αντρική πολιορκία παράκληση πρόταση για σεξ ως κάτι που, εφόσον αφορά νέτα-σκέτα-και-μόνον σεξ, τις υποβιβάζει σε απλά σκεύη ηδονής (δλδ θεωρούν ότι τη μοναδική ηδονή εν προκειμένω θα την απολαύσει το άλλο μέρος, ο άντρας, κι ότι οι ίδιες απλώς τελικά θα τύχουν της εκμετάλλευσης μέσω της οποίας θα ωφεληθεί —εννοείται, κατ' αυτές, εις βάρος τους— το άλλο μέρος) και ότι ο στοιχειώδης αυτοσεβασμός τους απαιτεί να μην συμμετάσχουν ποτέ σε σεξ-για-το-σεξ όσο κι αν έλκονται από τον άλλον. Πρόκειται συχνά για εκδηλώσεις χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης, ανάγκης ετεροπροσδιορισμού, ανασφάλειας, ενοχών, προβληματικού αξιακού συστήματος, φιμώματος των εσωτερικών αναγκών, peer pressure και διαφόρων άλλων συμπτωμάτων που τελικά εκδηλώνονται με το συνθηματικό «Αυτός μόνο να γαμήσει θέλει». Οπότε τι πιο φυσικό για αυτές απ' το να επιχειρήσουν να αναιρέσουν αυτό το «μόνο» τής εξίσωσης — πράγμα που το κάνουν με το να εντάσσουν το σεξ σε έναν ευρύτερο ανταλλακτικό μηχανισμό, διαφορετικό για την καθεμιά τους.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

Ζαζ, κατανοώ το σκεπτικό σου και την προέλευση όλης αυτής της νοοτροπίας. Σκέψου όμως τον φαύλο κύκλο που κρύβει η φράση σου _και ότι ο στοιχειώδης αυτοσεβασμός τους απαιτεί να μην συμμετάσχουν ποτέ σε σεξ-για-το-σεξ όσο κι αν έλκονται από τον άλλον._ Λες παρακάτω _Πρόκειται συχνά για εκδηλώσεις χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης, ανάγκης ετεροπροσδιορισμού, ανασφάλειας, ενοχών, προβληματικού αξιακού συστήματος, φιμώματος των εσωτερικών αναγκών, peer pressure και διαφόρων άλλων συμπτωμάτων που τελικά εκδηλώνονται με το συνθηματικό «Αυτός μόνο να γαμήσει θέλει»._ Λοιπόν, σκέψου μια γυναίκα που από τότε που αρχίζει να είναι σεξουαλικά ενεργή καταφέρνει 1) να μην αντιμετωπίζει το σεξ ως μοχλό πίεσης με απώτερα κίνητρα και 2) να το διαχωρίζει από το σώνει-και-καλά-συναίσθημα, με αποτέλεσμα να χαίρεται το σεξ ισότιμα με τον παρτενέρ της. Επαναλαμβάνω: χωρίς να αποβλέπει σε τίποτε περισσότερο από την απόλαυση της στιγμής, no strings attatched και τα ρέστα. Αναρωτήσου τώρα πόσες πιθανότητες υπάρχουν αυτή η γυναίκα να αποκτήσει τη ρετσινιά της εύκολης, της τσούλας, της πουτάνας. Ή, στην -ας πούμε- καλύτερη περίπτωση, της παγωμένης, της χωρίς συναισθήματα, της γυναίκας αράχνης, της τεκνατζούς αν δεν έχει ηλικιακούς περιορισμούς κλπ κλπ. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω ότι θα διαπιστώσεις πως έντεκα φορές στις δέκα συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι πολλές γυναίκες θεωρούν το αιδοίο τους συνώνυμο του ρυμουλκού -και ίσως είναι η μόνη αίσθηση δύναμης που μπορεί να έχουν ποτέ στη ζωή τους- γιατί έτσι τις έχουν μάθει. Όμως και η πλειονότητα των αντρών, ακόμη και των πιο ισορροπημένων, εξακολουθεί κατά βάθος να σκέφτεται με το κλισέ δίπολο αγία -- πουτάνα, με ελαφρές παραλλαγές. Το πιο απογοητευτικό είναι να βλέπεις τέτοιες νοοτροπίες σε νέους ανθρώπους.
Ώρες ώρες έχω την εντύπωση πως οι φεμινιστικοί αγώνες τόσων δεκαετιών κατέληξαν είτε σε μια πελώρια οπισθοδρόμηση είτε στη μετατροπή της γυναίκας σε ένα κακέκτυπο του αρσενικού (και όχι μόνο στο σεξουαλικό επίπεδο). Κι αν υπάρχει απωθητικότερη ψυχολογία από του δούλου είναι αυτή του απελεύθερου. :s
υγ. ωστόσο θεωρώ ακόμη μεγαλύτερο κλισέ πια να θεωρούνται "οι ξένες" πιο απελευθερωμένες από τις Ελληνίδες. Ο συντηρητισμός που δέρνει τις Αμερικανίδες, για παράδειγμα, θυμίζει Ελλάδα του '50 και βγάλε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι γνωρίζω πάρα μα πάρα πολλούς άντρες (και δεν μιλώ φυσικά για μισογύνηδες) που θα ήθελαν να δουν έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί στο πλαίσιο οιασδήποτε μορφής "σχέσης".


Γενικώς, με κάλυψε η Μπέρνι. Για το παραπάνω ωστόσο, πόσοι από αυτούς τους άντρες θα ένιωθαν καλά με μια γυναίκα που να είναι τόσο ανεξάρτητη που δεν την ενδιαφέρει κανένα μα κανένα αντάλλαγμα από αυτούς, και που κάνει σεξ μαζί τους μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτσι γουστάρει; Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ή ότι θα προσπαθούσαν να εκλογικεύσουν το φαινόμενο (_είναι εύκολη/πουτάνα/πέφτει για όλους_ κτλ), ή θα έστριβαν γωνία από απόσταση μόλις την έβλεπαν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Ζαζ, το να μιλάς για ανταλλάγματα στο σεξ παραπέμπει στην πορνεία, ακόμα κι αν δεν εννοείς ότι τα ανταλλάγματα είναι υλικά. 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι τελικά συζητάμε, αν και οι προλαλήσαντες λίγο πολύ έιπαν πράγματα με τα οποία συμφωνώ. Οπότε απλώς θα προσθέσω. Μια παράμετρος που δεν αναφέρθηκε μέχρι τώρα είναι η ηλικία. Πιο πιθανό έιναι να βρεις μια γυναίκα 45 ετών πιο άνετη με τα ζητήματα αυτά, παρά μια 25 ετών. Αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα θες να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα την δέυτερη, όχι την πρωτη. Γιατί όπως λέει ο ποιητής, τα νιάτα χαραμίζονται στους νέους (κενωνία φταίχτρα) 

Να πω επίσης ότι αναλογη της ομάδας γυναικών που περιγράφει ο Ζαζ είναι η ομάδα των ανδρών που για παρόμοιους λόγους- και για λόγους προκατάληψης- θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να παραπλανήσουν ως προς τις προθέσεις τους τις γυναίκες που γνωρίζουν, και να πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες ενώ στην πραγματικότητα _«Αυτός μόνο να γαμήσει θέλει»_. 

Κι έτσι συνεχίζουμε την πορεία μας προς το μέλλον. Άντρες και γυναίκες, με χίλια δυο προβλήματα και ανασφάλειες, κάνουμε τα έυκολα δύσκολα, κυρίως γιατί ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι ανήκουμε στο ίδιο είδος.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 17, 2012)

Πω πω, το νήμα απέκτησε τη δική του ζωή. Θα σας τη σπάσω τώρα με τα εξελικτικά, το ξέρω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς, γιατί το ζήτημα έχει μια σαφή βιολογική διάσταση που πρέπει να αναφερθεί.



bernardina said:


> Ώρες ώρες έχω την εντύπωση πως οι φεμινιστικοί αγώνες τόσων δεκαετιών κατέληξαν είτε σε μια πελώρια οπισθοδρόμηση είτε στη μετατροπή της γυναίκας σε ένα κακέκτυπο του αρσενικού (και όχι μόνο στο σεξουαλικό επίπεδο).



Λίγα λόγια, αν και το θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο: Ο φεμινισμός ήταν καταδικασμένος από τη στιγμή που αξίωσε από τις γυναίκες να πάψουν να είναι γυναίκες. Από τη στιγμή δηλαδή που ουσιαστικά απαίτησε όχι την ισότητα των δύο φύλων αλλά την ταύτισή τους. Διότι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, οι γυναίκες διαφέρουν από τους άνδρες σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Και όσο κι αν κανείς επιθυμεί την ισότιμη αντιμετώπιση ανδρών και γυναικών, όπως το επιθυμώ κι εγώ, είναι παράλογο να παραγνωρίζει τις διαφορές τους. 

Μια από τις σημαντικότερες διαφορές των δυο φύλων, αν όχι η σημαντικότερη, αφορά τη σεξουαλική νοοτροπία. Για παράδειγμα, οι άνδρες έχουν μεγαλύτερη ροπή προς την πολυγαμία και οι γυναίκες προς τη μονογαμία. Αυτό μπορείτε αν θέλετε να το αποδώσετε σε κοινωνικά στερεότυπα (και σε κάποιο βαθμό θα οφείλεται και σε αυτά), αλλά είναι κάτι που ασφαλώς απορρέει από τη βασική ασυμμετρία των δύο φύλων σε ό,τι αφορά την ελάχιστη δυνατή επένδυση που οφείλουν να καταβάλουν για την παραγωγή βιώσιμου απογόνου: ο άνδρας αρκεί να προσφέρει λίγα σπερματοζωάρια, ενώ η γυναίκα προσφέρει ένα τεράστιο θρεπτικό ωάριο συν εννέα μήνες κύησης συν αρκετούς μήνες θηλασμού. Έτσι, ένας πρόσθετος ερωτικός σύντροφος συνεπάγεται τεράστια πιθανά οφέλη για τον άνδρα, ενώ για τη γυναίκα τα όποια οφέλη είναι δυσδιάκριτα (όχι ότι ντε και καλά δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα). Τα "οφέλη" για τα οποία μιλάω εδώ αφορούν την αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία του ατόμου, δηλαδή το πλήθος των βιώσιμων απογόνων του, που είναι το μοναδικό νόμισμα που "μετράει" στον κόσμο της εξέλιξης. Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια επενδύονται με κάθε λογής πολιτισμικούς, κοινωνικούς και ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες, αλλά η βασική υποκείμενη ασυμμετρία είναι βιολογική. Όσοι θα θελήσουν να αποδώσουν αυτή τη διαφορά αποκλειστικά σε κοινωνικούς παράγοντες, ας λάβουν υπόψη τους ότι έχει παρατηρηθεί σε κάθε ανθρώπινη κοινωνία που έχει μελετηθεί ποτέ, από τις δυτικές καπιταλιστικές κοινωνίες μέχρι τις πρωτόγονες φυλές του Αμαζονίου. Και υπάρχει πληθώρα άλλων τέτοιων διαφορών, όπως λ.χ. το ότι οι περισσότεροι άνδρες έλκονται από την πορνογραφία την ώρα που τις περισσότερες γυναίκες τις αφήνει παγέρα αδιάφορες, ή το γεγονός που προβληματίζει τον Ζάζουλα, ότι δηλαδή το σεξ συχνά γίνεται αντικείμενο συναλλαγής, με τους αγοραστές να είναι σχεδόν πάντοτε άνδρες. Ο άνδρας θέλει το σεξ για το σεξ. Πολλές φορές βέβαια μπορεί να θέλει κι άλλα πράγματα, αλλά δύσκολα θα αρνηθεί μια προσφορά για σεξ χωρίς δεσμεύσεις. Για τη γυναίκα, η απλή προσφορά σεξ σπανίως είναι αρκετή. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει φυσικά ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, αλλά ο κανόνας σαφώς υφίσταται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

:up:
Εγώ, αν δεν δω τέτοια εξήγηση, δεν έχω καλυφθεί. Τι να την κάνω την ιστορία χωρίς προϊστορία; Ή την κοινωνιολογία χωρίς παλαιοντολογία;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

Ρε συ Panadeli, μας πέθανες στα κλισέ. Πόθεν τεκμαίρεται ότι _από τη φύση της _η γυναίκα τείνει προς τη μονογαμία και όχι το αντίθετο; Σκέψου μόνο σε πόσο πλεονεκτικότερη θέση από τον άντρα είναι χάρη στο συνθετότερο και πιο πλούσιο αλλά και πιο ευέλικτο μηχανισμό ηδονής που διαθέτει και αμέσως θα δεις την πιθανότητα το φαινόμενο της μονογαμίας να οφείλεται σε κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικούς λόγους και μόνο (μη με κάνεις να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, θα γίνει χάρντκορ το νήμα, εντάξει; ) Το σφάλμα του συλλογισμού σου ξεκινάει από την ταύτιση της σεξουαλικής πράξης με την αναπαραγωγή. Θα σε στενοχωρήσω, αλλά τα ανώτερα πρωτεύοντα έχουν ξεπεράσει κάτι χιλιάδες χρόνια τώρα αυτό το στάδιο. Οι γυναίκες είναι ικανότερες από τους άντρες για ζευγάρωμα με περισσότερους από έναν συντρόφους. Τώρα γιατί η στατιστική δείχνει το αντίθετο, ψάξ' το αλλού. Όχι στη βιολογία. Και, κυρίως, συνυπολόγισε το ρόλο της θρησκείας και της εκάστοτε επικρατούσας ηθικής.
Αλλά ακόμη και στο πεδίο της αναπαραγωγής, σκέψου ότι το θηλυκό συνήθως, σχεδόν πάντα, έχει την δυνατότητα να επιλέξει ποιος θα γίνει γεννήτορας των απογόνων της. Κι αν αυτό στον κόσμο των ζώων οδηγεί συχνά τα αρσενικά στη θανάτωση των νεογνών έτσι ώστε να ζευγαρώσει με το θηλυκό και να επιβάλει το δικό του γενετικό υλικό (λιοντάρια, αρκούδες κλπ) στον κόσμο των ανθρώπων εκδηλώνεται "πολιτισμένα": με την επιβολή. Από την πιο αμυδρή έως την πιο ακραία της μορφή. Δες: το σεξ ως δύναμη. 

Ακριβώς αυτό εξηγεί και το ότι οι αγοραστές του σεξ είναι κυρίως άντρες. Έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την ισχύ και την εξουσία (με τον παρά μου γαμώ και την κυρά μου, λέει η παροιμία). Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι η αποδοχή -δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλα τα ανθρώπινα πλάσματα ερωτικά επιθυμητά.

Τέλος πάντων, μεγάλη συζήτηση και πρέπει να του δίνω προσώρας.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ήταν όλος ο αγώνας του φεμινισμού μια παράλογη, αφύσικη και ως εκ τούτου αδιέξοδη προσπάθεια να γίνει η γυναίκα ένας άντρας με αιδοίο. Κι εκεί, όπως παντού, υπήρχαν τεράστιες διαφορές, ακόμη και αντιπαλότητες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Τώρα ξεφεύγομε εντελώς. 
Περί φεμινισμού: ο φεμινισμός δεν απέτυχε στα ζητήματα ισονομίας, αλλά τα κοινωνικά ζητήματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα από τα πολιτικά- νομικά. Όπως κι οι προηγούμενες κυρίες, εγώ θεωρώ καμιά φορά ότι ο φεμινισμός απέτυχε επειδή βλέπω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει, ενώ τελικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Με ενοχλεί επίσης το ότι οι πριν από εμάς βασανίστηκαν για να έχουμε δημοκρατία και ελεύθερες εκλογές και οι απόγονοί τους δεν πάνε να ψηφίσουν. Φταίει η δημοκρατία; Όταν δίνεις σε κάποιον τη δυνατότητα να κάνει ό,τι θέλει μπορεί να μην σου αρέσουν οι επιλογές του. Είναι φυσικό. Αλλά είναι καλύτερο από το να μην υπάρχουν επιλογές. 
Το μόνο που δείχνει η τρέχουσα κατάσταση είναι ότι ορισμένα κοινωνικά θέματα είναι βαθιά ριζωμένα. 
Επίσης ο χρόνος επηρεάζει τα ήθη και τις μόδες. 
Πολλές γυναίκες της γενιάς μου μεγάλωσαν σε περιβάλλον που τις έσπρωχνε προς τη χειραφέτηση, την επιλογή ανδροκρατούμενων επαγγελμάτων κλπ κλπ. Και τότε υπήρχαν οικογένειες πιο ανατολίτικων αρχών, αλλά δεν είχαν τόσο μεγάλη μερίδα του δημόσιου διαλόγου. Ή αν θες, δεν ήταν _μόδα_ οι απόψεις τους.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Mια που η Μπέρνι λέει πιο πάνω για τις άλλες χώρες, ενδιαφέροντα βρήκα τα σχόλια των αναγνωστριών (υποθέτω αναγνώστριες είναι) στο άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν σχετικά με την Αμερικανίδα από τη Γκουγκλ που ανάλαβε τη Γιάχου. Σε γενικές γραμμές λένε ότι στις ΗΠΑ/ Σιλικον Βάλεϊ έχουν καταρριφθεί οι διακρίσεις ενώ στην Αγγλία/ Ευρώπη/ αλλού θα ήταν δύσκολο να έχουν γυναίκες διευθύνουσες συμβούλους αυτές οι εταιρείες που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο. Μ'άλλα λόγια ο καθένας θεωρεί ότι αλλού είναι καλύτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Γενικώς, με κάλυψε η Μπέρνι. Για το παραπάνω ωστόσο, πόσοι από αυτούς τους άντρες θα ένιωθαν καλά με μια γυναίκα που να είναι τόσο ανεξάρτητη που δεν την ενδιαφέρει κανένα μα κανένα αντάλλαγμα από αυτούς, και που κάνει σεξ μαζί τους μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτσι γουστάρει; Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ή ότι θα προσπαθούσαν να εκλογικεύσουν το φαινόμενο (_είναι εύκολη/πουτάνα/πέφτει για όλους_ κτλ), ή θα έστριβαν γωνία από απόσταση μόλις την έβλεπαν.



Να σηκώσω το χέρι; Εν πρώτοις δεν θεωρώ πουτάνα καμμιά γυναίκα που δεν κάνει πράγματα με δόλο. Βρίσκω κάποιες συμπεριφορές γυναικουλίστικες και χαζές, αλλά όχι πουτανίστικες και ας έχει πάει και με χίλιους άντρες στη ζωή της. Και ναι, γουστάρω τον τύπο γυναικών που κάνουν σεξ με κάποιον απλά και μόνο γιατί τον γουστάρουν, χωρίς υστεροβουλίες, προβληματισμούς, ενοχές και σφίξιμο.

Κι επειδή ειπώθηκε κάτι περί μονογαμίας, το σημερινό πρότυπο οικογένειας είναι πολύ πρόσφατο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Ελληγενή, δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πάντα αν αυτό που σου φαίνεται χωρίς δόλο είναι απλώς μια άλλη μορφή δόλου (είπα να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι χαζές συμπεριφορές, όσο εκνευριστικές κι αν είναι, καμιά φορά είναι αναγκαίες. Το οποίο ίσως μας πηγαίνει στην αρχή της συζήτησης αυτής. Έχει χαλάσει π.χ. η βρύση και θες να έρθει ο υδραυλικός; (προ οικονομικής κρίσεως) Δεν αρκεί να περάσεις από το μαγαζί και να του το πεις, πρέπει να περάσεις να του το πεις όλο νάζι, φορώντας και καμιά κοντή φούστα, αλλιώς θα έρθει όποτε το θυμηθεί. Όσο και να είναι αντίθετη μια γυναίκα σε κάτι τέτοια, άμα βλέπει ότι δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί αλλιώς, τι θα κάνει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πάντα αν αυτό που σου φαίνεται χωρίς δόλο είναι απλως μια άλλη μορφή δόλου (είπα να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου).



Όταν λέω δόλο, εννοώ κάτι πούστικο, χυδαίο και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις παράνομο. Π.χ. για να πάρει εκδίκηση για κάτι.



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι χαζές συμπεριφορές, οσο εκνευριστικές κι αν είναι, καμια φορά είναι αναγκαίες. Το οποίο ίσως μας πηγαίνει στην αρχη της συζήτησης αυτής. Έχει χαλάσει π.χ. η βρύση και θες να έρθει ο υδραυλικός; (προ οικονομικής κρίσεως) Δεν αρκεί να περάσεις απο το μαγαζί και να του το πεις, πρέπει να περάσεις να του το πεις όλο νάζι, φορώντας και καμια κοντή φούστα, αλλιώς θα έρθει όποτε το θυμηθεί. Όσο και να είναι αντίθετη μια γυναίκα σε κάτι τέτοια, άμα βλέπει ότι δεν μπορέι να εξυπηρετηθεί αλλιώς, τι θα κάνει;



Ό,τι κάνει και ο άντρας στην ίδια περίπτωση, ίσως (υπομονή);


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Ο άντρας δεν έχει την ίδια αντιμετώπιση από τον υδραυλικό, αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. Ο υδραυλικός πάει στον πελάτη στην ώρα του, είναι κύριος και εντάξει στις συναλλαγές του. Την πελάτισσα την έχει γραμμένη αν δεν του κάνει νάζια.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 17, 2012)

Πνίγομαι στη δουλειά και δεν έχω διαβάσει το νήμα από κει που ξεκίνησε, αλλά είδα τον τίτλο και τσίμπησα , οπότε πετάγομαι ίσα-ίσα για να συμφωνήσω με την Bernie, στο #14 και το #19 ιδιαιτέρως. Μπράβο, κοπέλα μου! :upz:


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2012)

Για να επαναφέρω τη συζήτηση στο αιώνιο ερώτημα (άντρας-γυναίκα, έρωτας-σεξ, ισοτιμία-ισότητα κλπ, κλπ., και ψάρι χωρίς ποδήλατο), που τόσους αιώνες το συζητάνε η λογοτεχνία, η θρησκεία, η ψυχολογία, η φιλοσοφία χωρίς να έχει βρεθεί άκρη (και ίσως δεν πρόκειται, αφού μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει), έρχομαι στα της βιολογίας που μας ανέπτυξε ο panadeli (για να δούμε τι θα κάνει κι αυτή…) και ρωτώ:

Ισχύει ο συλλογισμός που διαφαίνεται μέσα από τις τρεις επόμενες διατυπώσεις;


Οι άντρες ψάχνοντας για σεξ πέφτουν στον έρωτα. Οι γυναίκες ψάχνοντας για έρωτα πέφτουν στο σεξ.

Οι άντρες ερωτεύονται μέσα από το σεξ. Οι γυναίκες πηδιούνται μέσα από τον έρωτα.

Τα αγόρια πουλάνε έρωτα για να βρουν σεξ. Τα κορίτσια προσφέρουν σεξ για να βρουν έρωτα.


Υ. Γ. Εγώ, κάθε φορά που ανακινείται το θέμα, ανατρέχω σε όσα έχει πει όλα ο μεγάλος Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι στην _Πόλη των γυναικών_.


----------



## crystal (Jul 17, 2012)

+1 στο #14 της Μπέρνι - έγραψες ακριβώς την απάντηση που σκεφτόμουν διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα σχόλια. Ακόμα και στις ηλικίες των 25something, η γυναίκα που κάνει one night stand επειδή έτσι γουστάρει, αρπάζει για πλάκα τον χαρακτηρισμό της εύκολης. Μέχρι κι από γυναίκες. 

Πάντως πολύ συχνά αναρωτιέμαι πώς γίνεται να υπάρχουν τόσες τέλειες κοπέλες ελεύθερες, τη στιγμή που τόσοι άντρες παραπονιούνται ότι όλες οι γυναίκες είναι συμφεροντολόγα τσουλιά που θα στη φέρουν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία*. Τους ακούς και σχηματίζεις την εντύπωση ότι όλοι τους ψάχνουν μια κοπέλα να συνεννοηθούν. Ε, τότε, γιατί κυκλοφορούν ένα σωρό γαμάτα κορίτσια χωρίς άντρα; Και αντίστροφα βέβαια. 

*Το οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, είμαι πεπεισμένη πως όταν έχεις τέτοιες αντιλήψεις γενικώς, είναι νομοτέλεια. Αν περιμένεις ότι ο άλλος θα σου τη φέρει από στιγμή σε στιγμή, θα ερμηνεύεις την κάθε του κίνηση κι αντίδραση υπό αυτό το πρίσμα. Κοινώς, περαστικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

crystal said:


> τη στιγμή που τόσοι άντρες παραπονιούνται ότι όλες οι γυναίκες είναι συμφεροντολόγα τσουλιά που θα στη φέρουν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.



Βλέπω το διόρθωσες εγκαίρως, πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω ότι κανείς άντρας δεν θα χαρακτήριζε μια τέτοια γυναίκα τσούλα.


----------



## crystal (Jul 17, 2012)

Ναι, όταν το ξαναδιάβασα μού φάνηκε βαρύ το υπονοούμενο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Κι εγώ παρόμοιες απορίες με την Κρυστάλ έχω, και πιστεύω ότι είναι εντελώς τυχαίο και δεν υπάρχει γιατί η μία είναι στο ράφι κι η άλλη είναι περιζήτητη (εκτός ορισμένων περιπτώσεων). 
Σε τελική ανάλυση στην επιλογή του συντρόφου αυτό που μετράει πολύ περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο είναι η σεξουαλική έλξη, όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλοσοφίες για δευτερεύοντα ζητήματα. Και επειδή το τι αρέσει στον καθένα είναι πολύ πολύπλοκο ζήτημα, δεν είναι πάντα εύκολη η εξήγηση για τον ουδέτερο παρατηρητή. Όταν βλέπεις κανένα συμφεροντολογικό τέρας με τρισάθλια συμπεριφορά, με αϊκιού φυκιού κλπ κλπ να κυκλοφορεί "τα καλύτερα παιδιά", μπορεί να τα θέλει ο πωπός των καλύτερων παιδιών, μπορεί να τους θυμίζει τη μάνα τους, τη δασκάλα τους στο νηπιαγωγείο, τον πρώτο τους έρωτα, μπορεί οτιδήποτε που ίσως κι οι ίδιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2012)

Είναι κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη ασύλληπτα αξιολύπητη μια νοοτροπία της μορφής «ξέρω τι θέλω και πώς το θέλω αλλά δεν ακολουθώ τον δρόμο που θέλω επειδή φοβάμαι το τι θα πουν οι άλλοι». Το ότι μπορεί έτσι να σκέφτεται το 95% ή το 99% ή το 99,99995% των ανθρώπων δεν τον κάνει αυτόν τον τρόπο σκέψης λιγότερο αξιολύπητο. *Ο αυτοπροσδιορισμός αποτελεί τον ακρογωνιαίο λίθο της ψυχικής υγείας.* Απ' την άλλη μεριά, η εξάρτηση από τον ετεροπροσδιορισμό είναι ο θερμαστής στην προσωπική μας κόλαση. Όσο περισσότερο έλεγχο του εκχωρούμε, τόσο χειρότερη γίνεται η ζωή μας. Και με την ευκαιρία, ιδού κι ένα μικρό reality check μπας και ξυπνήσουν κάποιοι: Κανείς (μα κανείς, όμως!) δεν δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή για το τι λούκι τραβάτε στη ζωή σας ή τι σταυρό σηκώνετε ή αν είστε δυστυχείς ή αν έχετε κάνει λάθος επιλογές στη ζωή σας — ο κόσμος δεν περιστρέφεται γύρω από εσάς, κι οι άνθρωποι έχουν ολόδικά τους προβλήματα να τους απασχολούν. Κανείς ισορροπημένος και συγκροτημένος άνθρωπος από τον κοινωνικό σας περίγυρο δεν χάνει τον ύπνο του για το ποιοι είστε και το τι κάνετε — το πολύ-πολύ να του βγει κάποιος φθόνος εάν τελικά _πετύχετε _κάτι στη ζωή σας, όχι αν _αποτύχετε_. Όλοι οι άλλοι που μπορεί να κουτσομπολεύουν και να λένε τα χειρότερα, δεν το κάνουν μόνο για εσάς (δεν έχετε δα και τέτοια αποκλειστικότητα) — και θα συνεχίσουν να σας κακολογούν και να σας στιγματίζουν ανεξάρτητα από τις επιλογές σας, διότι η πρακτική τους αυτή δεν έχει να κάνει με _εσάς _αλλά με _εκείνους τους ίδιους_. Είναι λοιπόν τρισεκατομμύρια φορές προτιμότερο να κάνετε εκείνο που εσείς θέλετε και να γράφετε στα παλαιότερα των σαγιοναρών σας το τι λένε οι άλλοι — που να δαγκώσουν τη γλώσσα τους και να πάνε από αυτοδηλητηρίαση!…

Ωστόσο, ο άνθρωπος θέλει να πιστεύει (ή να τελεί υπό την ψευδαίσθηση, αν προτιμάτε) ότι είναι λογικό ον. Οπότε όποτε προβαίνει σε αυτοπεριοριστικές, αυτοευνουχιστικές —έως και αυτοκαταστροφικές— επιλογές, νιώθει έντονη την ανάγκη μ' έναν λογικοφανή τρόπο να ρίξει στάχτη στα έλλογα μάτια της υπόστασής του. *Για τον λόγο αυτόν καταφεύγει σε «εκλογικευμένες υπεκφυγές»:* Κάθεται και καταστρώνει ένα λογικοφανές σενάριο το οποίο, στο δικό του (μεροληπτικό επ' αυτού!) μυαλό και με τα δικά του (στρεβλά για να 'ναι βολικά!) κριτήρια, επεξηγεί επαρκώς το γιατί οδηγείται στην υπό εξέταση απόφαση ή επιλογή ή πράξη ή παράλειψη ή αδράνεια. Το λογικοφανές αυτό σενάριο μπορεί να είναι υπεραπλουστευτικό, μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα εθελοτυφλίας, μπορεί να πηγάζει από αναπόδεικτες πεποιθήσεις και στερεότυπα, μπορεί να βασίζεται σε έτοιμες σεναριακές μοντούλες από τη δεξαμενή των peers ή προσώπων κύρους ή ατόμων με επιρροή στο υποκείμενο (αλλά τουλάχιστον το υποκείμενο θα συνεισφέρει στα ρακόρ τής σεναριακής πλοκής), μπορεί να αποτελεί μέρος ή προϊόν τού Σεναρίου Ζωής τού ατόμου — και συχνότατα είναι τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα προαναφερθέντα. Θα μπορούσαμε δε κάλλιστα να πούμε ότι η επισυσσώρευση εκλογικευμένων υπεκφυγών προκειμένου το άτομο να αυτοδικαιολογηθεί για τις επιλογές του συνιστούν επί της ουσίας ένα ατέρμονο παιχνίδι «Γιατί δεν… Ναι, αλλά» όπου το άτομο έχει σερβίρει ακατάπαυστα (και μάλιστα στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό) όλα τα «Ναι, αλλά» που το κάνουν να αισθάνεται νικητής του παιχνιδιού.

ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ. Τους άντρες, άλλωστε — που 'χω εξίσου μπόλικα ράμματα και για τη δική τους γούνα—, θα τους πιάσω εν καιρώ. Αλλά ας επιστρέψουμε στην κουβέντα που 'χουμε μέχρι στιγμής κάνει εδώ:

@14: Μια γυναίκα που θα κατακτήσει το να απολαμβάνει το σεξ γι' αυτό που είναι (ενν. το σεξ) για εκείνη, είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι θα στιγματιστεί με πολύ έως απίστευτα πολύ αρνητικό τρόπο. Δηλαδή οι επιλογές μιας γυναίκας ετεροπροσδιορίζονται κι αυτό βαφτίζεται «σώφρων στρατηγική» — μάλιστα… Να θυμίσω λοιπόν ότι ετεροπροσδιορισμός => συμπλεγματική ζωή με βάση πρότυπα άλλων και βουτηγμένη στη δυστυχία (διότι εξ ορισμού δεν μπορείς να είσαι ευτυχισμένος όταν η ευτυχία σου εξαρτάται απόλυτα από το τι λένε —ή τι νομίζεις ότι λένε— για σένα οι άλλοι). Μπορεί έτσι να προκρίνεται φαινομενικά η κοινωνική επιβίωση, αλλά πιο ουσιαστική από την επίφαση κοινωνικής επιβίωσης είναι η ουσιαστική κι ακομπλεξάριστη ζωή — που, όπως προείπαμε, αποτελεί το δώρο που μας προσφέρει ο αυτοπροσδιορισμός.

@14: Οι άντρες σκέφτονται με βάση το κλισέ δίπολο «ή αγία ή πουτάνα», επομένως πρέπει να έχω φήμη αγίας, ειδάλλως θεωρούμαι πουτάνα. Τελικά ζείτε για τον εαυτό σας ή για τους άντρες; Κι όσες περήφανα δηλώνουν γεροντοκόρες, το κάνουν για να αποφύγουν να λάβουν θέση επί του διπόλου; Δηλαδή ένας τόσο αρρωστημένος τρόπος σκέψης _άλλων _(ή η αίσθηση πως αυτός είναι ο γενικευμένος τρόπος σκέψης άλλων) αρκεί για να μας αλλάξει αρχές και τρόπο ζωής; Προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως αν μια γυναίκα δεν είναι 100% σίγουρη πως όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι άντρες σκέφτονται έτσι, μπορεί να ψάξει για κάποιον όπου ένα απ' τα πρωταρχικότατα κριτήριά της να 'ναι το να μην σκέφτεται (εξακριβωμένα & τσεκαρισμένα!) αυτός έτσι. Αν απ' την άλλη είναι 100% σίγουρη πως όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι άντρες σκέφτονται έτσι — υπάρχουν κι οι γυναίκες, το ξεχάσατε; Όσο όμως κάποια χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν τον τρόπο επιχειρηματολόγησης για να δικαιολογήσει το γιατί δεν χαίρεται το σεξ όπως δηλώνει ότι θα ήθελε, τότε υποπίπτει σε εκλογικευμένη υπεκφυγή — ή απλώς είναι ανειλικρινής στην αρχική της δήλωση.

@15: Αν μια γυναίκα κάνει σεξ μόνο για το σεξ και δεν την ενδιαφέρει κανένα μα κανένα αντάλλαγμα, τότε οι άντρες ή θα την πουν πουτάνα ή θα την αποφεύγουν. Πρώτον, όταν κάποια δεν τα έχει βιώσει αυτά και κάνει εικασίες, αναπαράγει ένα στερεότυπο που εξυπηρετεί την αυτοεκπλήρωση της προφητείας την οποία διαλαλεί το συγκεκριμένο στερεότυπο. Δεύτερον, η γενίκευση αυτού του στερεοτύπου εκπαιδεύει όλους τους άντρες ακριβώς σε αυτό το (στρεβλό) αξιακό σύστημα (σύστημα ουροβόρου όφεως). Τρίτον, η γυναίκα που πιστεύει ότι αυτός είναι ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης του σεξ ο οποίος την εκφράζει οφείλει έστω να κάνει μια προσπάθεια να τον βιώσει στην πληρέστερη δυνατή μορφή με κάποιο άλλο άτομο που δεν θα λειτουργεί βάσει του στερεοτύπου αυτού, κι όχι να προσαρμόζει τις επιλογές της στο άτομο με το οποίο έτυχε να βρεθεί μαζί σε μια σχέση — εκτός κι αν τελικά δεν ήταν δα και τόσο σημαντικό για αυτήν το να κάνει σεξ μόνο για το σεξ χωρίς κανένα μα κανένα αντάλλαγμα κι απλώς λέγαμε και καμιά ιστορία να περνά η ώρα. Άλλωστε, η μικρή συμβουλευτική μου πείρα έχει μέχρι στιγμής καταδείξει πως η τυχόν αποδοκιμασία και στιγματισμός σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ξεκινά από άλλες γυναίκες κι όχι από άντρες (σε κάποιον βαθμό μάλιστα διέκρινα έντονο και το στοιχείο του φθόνου —έκανα και στην πρώτη παράγραφο σχετική με τον φθόνο αναφορά— από την επικρίνουσα γυναίκα προς την επικρινόμενη), πράγμα που καθιστά το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα ακόμη ισχνότερο.

@16: Ανταλλάγματα στο σεξ ίσον πορνεία. Επομένως μια γυναίκα εκπορνεύεται συνδυάζοντας το σεξ που προσφέρει με ανταλλάγματα τα οποία απαιτεί ή επιδιώκει, λαϊκιστί γίνεται πουτάνα, προκειμένου να αποφύγει το να κάνει σεξ μόνο για το σεξ και τίποτ' άλλο, οπότε θα χαρακτηριστεί πουτάνα. Με απλά λόγια, οι γυναίκες γίνονται πουτάνες για να μην τις πουν πουτάνες; Να με τρελάνετε βαλθήκατε, ωρέ; Είπαμε προδραστική συμπεριφορά, αλλά αυτό είναι άνω πουτανών!

@16: Πολλοί άντρες επιδιώκουν να παραπλανήσουν τις γυναίκες σχετικά με τις πραγματικές προθέσεις τους. Χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία. Φυσικά και το πεδίο των σχέσεων είναι γεμάτο ψέματα, οπορτουνισμό, απόπειρες εξαπάτησης κι απατηλές υποσχέσεις. Ε και; Κι οι εθνικοί μας δρόμοι είναι γεμάτοι λακκούβες, κινδύνους, μαλάκες οδηγούς και τροχαία ατυχήματα — σημαίνει μήπως αυτό πως πρέπει να κλειστούμε σπίτι μας και να μην βγούμε ποτέ στον δρόμο; Ναι, κάποιοι αυτή την (αυτοπεριοριστική) επιλογή θα κάνουν. Κάποιοι άλλοι όμως θ' αποτολμήσουν να βγουν στον δρόμο — κι απλώς θα φροντίζουν να οδηγούν συνετά, συγκροτημένα, προσεκτικά και με σεβασμό στους άλλους.

@17: Οι γυναίκες ρέπουν από τη φύση τους προς τη μονογαμία ενώ οι άντρες προς την πολυγαμία. Μελέτες που 'χω εγώ υπόψη μου δεν δείχνουν να τεκμαίρουν κάτι τέτοιο, παρόλο που αποτελεί ένα ευρέως κυκλοφορούν "εξελικτικό πόρισμα". Επίσης, η νι-γαμική τάση ενός ατόμου δεν αποτελεί ένα σταθερό και παγιωμένο μέγεθος, αλλά κάτι που μεταβάλλεται δυναμικά συναρτήσει πλήθους μεταβλητών. Για παράδειγμα, πολλοί άντρες με το ξεκίνημα μιας νέας σχέσης εκδηλώνουν μια μορφή μονογαμικότητας (είναι χαρακτηριστικό άλλωστε πως τα πάντα πάνω της τους φαίνονται ονειρικά και θεσπέσια) που κρατά κάποιους μήνες· εξελικτικά θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να επεξηγηθεί με το ότι ο άντρας δεν είναι κατά βάση προγραμματισμένος να λειτουργεί με την αρχή knock-up-and-forget και κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο διασφαλίζεται πως θα βρίσκεται σε θέση να προστατεύσει τον γόνο του μέχρι τουλάχιστον αυτός να έρθει στον κόσμο. Βέβαια, όπως πολύ ορθά ήδη επισημάνθηκε, δεν είναι σωστό το να μπερδεύουμε στην περίπτωση του ανθρώπου το σεξ με την αναπαραγωγή. Ωστόσο ούτε είναι σωστό και το άλλο άκρο, δηλαδή το να παραβλέψουμε εντελώς τον ρόλο των αναπαραγωγικών ορμών και του απόηχου που αυτές οι λειτουργίες έχουν αφήσει στον σύγχρονο άνθρωπο.

@19: Η μονογαμία στις γυναίκες οφείλεται σε κοινωνικοπολιτιστικούς λόγους, καθώς και στον ρόλο της θρησκείας και της εκάστοτε επικρατούσας ηθικής. Συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ εύστοχη διαπίστωση. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι η αξία μιας διαπίστωσης χωρίς συνεπακόλουθη δράση είναι ένα ολοστρόγγυλο μηδέν.

Και για να σας προλάβω: Καλά τα λες εσύ Ζάζουλα, αλλά αυτά είναι θεωρητικά. Ή: Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, αλλά δεν μπορείς εσύ να έρθεις στη θέση μας και να δεις από πρώτο χέρι πώς έχουν τα πράγματα. Ή κάτι άλλο τέτοιο ανάλογο. Όλα αυτά είναι κομμάτι ενός παιχνιδιού «Γιατί δεν… Ναι, αλλά», το οποίο δεν δικαιολογείται όταν ένα άτομο βρίσκεται σε γνήσια ΟΚ υπαρξιακή θέση και λειτουργεί στην Ενήλικη κατάσταση του Εγώ. Αν κάποιος ή κάποια θέλει να είναι πράγματι ένα λογικό ον που τιμά τον νου που διαθέτει, τότε κάνει επιλογές, αναλαμβάνει το βάρος των επιλογών αυτών, και τις υλοποιεί χωρίς να κάνει κάθε τρεις και λίγο κι από μια δημοσκόπηση για το τι νομίζουν οι άλλοι για το πρόσωπό του. Όλα τ' άλλα είν' απλώς εκλογικευμένες υπεκφυγές — και πολλή μα πολλή ανασφάλεια.

Επίσης, αντιλαμβάνομαι πως είναι ίσως επώδυνο για μια γυναίκα να παραδεχτεί ότι συνδυάζει την προσφορά σεξ με απαίτηση συναισθηματικού ή όποιου άλλου ανταλλάγματος. Ίσως αν το παραδεχτεί ν' ακουστεί γύναιο. Ίσως να είναι πολύ πιο τρέντι και προχώ να το παίξει μια απελευθερωμένη-πλην-αναγκαστικώς-κοινωνικά-εντεταγμένη γυναίκα που η κακούργα κενωνία δεν της άφησε ανοιχτές άλλες επιλογές. Wake-up call: Οι επιλογές κατακτιούνται κι έχουν κόστος, δεν χαρίζονται. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες και προφάσεις — και οπισθοδακτυλαπόκρυψη.

Καταληκτικά, παρατήρησα επίσης και το εξής αξιοσημείωτο: Η αρχική μου τοποθέτηση (στο #3) ήταν ότι «πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί άντρες θα ήθελαν να δουν έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί». Πέσατε όλες σας πάνω μου να με φάτε. Και τελικά, μετά από τόσα σχόλιά σας, όλη σας η επιχειρηματολογία είναι εστιασμένη στο να τεκμηριώσει ότι «είναι απολύτως απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο που κάθε λογική γυναίκα επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί». Δηλαδή είχα εξ αρχής δίκιο, αλλ' ίσως κάτι θα παθαίνατε αν απλώς το παραδεχόσασταν απ' την πρώτη στιγμή!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ότι ήπια κάτι μπύρες, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα σχεδόν τίποτα. Ειδικά εκεί με τους ετεροπροσδιορισμούς και τις κολάσεις και τις εκχωρίσεις (ή εκχωρήσεις). Το μόνο που έπιασα ήταν αυτό:

"Οι γυναίκες ρέπουν από τη φύση τους προς τη μονογαμία ενώ οι άντρες προς την πολυγαμία".

Δεν χρειαζόταν καν να αναφερθούμε σε μελέτες, αφού όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο. Να κι ένα βοηθητικό σχήμα:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 17, 2012)

Δεν συμμετείχα παραπέρα στην κουβέντα γιατί θεώρησα ότι πήρε προεκτάσεις ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκες, στις οποίες δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βγάλουμε άκρη. Καθένας έχει τη δική του άποψη και κάθε άποψη έχει μια δόση αλήθειας. Τεσπα, μην μακρηγορούμε. Όλα καλά και άγια, Ζαζ, κι όπως είπα ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, αλλά εκεί που διαφωνώ ουσιαστικά είναι ότι η γυναίκα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιζητά το σεξ για τον δικό της οργασμό, αλλά το προσφέρει ως αντιπαροχή για κάτι άλλο, που μπορεί να είναι μια σχέση, η συναισθηματική κάλυψη, κτλ κτλ (δεν πιάνουμε καθόλου τα υλικά ανταλλάγματα). Βρε παιδάκι μου, είναι σαν να τα βάφεις όλα μαύρο άσπρο. Μαύρο οι άντρες, που τους παρουσιάζεις σαν πούτσο με πόδια. Άσπρο οι γυναίκες, που τις παρουσιάζεις σαν ένα μάτσο συναίσθημα. Μήπως η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση;

Ούτε ο άντρας ψάχνει απλά μια τρύπα να γεμίσει, ούτε η γυναίκα αναζητά μόνο τον γαλάζιο πρίγκιπα. Ούτε και το σεξ είναι μια κλινική πράξη αποστειρωμένη από κάθε συναίσθημα. Είμαστε τόσο σύνθετα όντα, που στο σεξ χωράνε τόσα πολλά επίπεδα που είναι αδύνατο να τα βάλεις σε κουτάκια. Σεξ για το σεξ υπάρχει, και απ' τα δύο φύλα, απλά για να χορτάσει η αδηφάγα καύλα. Σεξ υπάρχει για λόγους αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης. Σεξ υπάρχει για την αίσθηση κυριαρχίας. Σεξ υπάρχει για την αίσθηση ταπείνωσης. Σεξ υπάρχει σαν επισφράγισμα του φλογερού έρωτα. Και απ' τα δύο φύλα. Και είναι ωραίο που υπάρχουν τόσα επίπεδα. Είναι κρίμα απλά να αποστερείσαι την εξερεύνηση και τις φαντασιώσεις σου. Είτε της μια βραδιάς, είτε στα πλαίσια της σχέσης. Γιατί κι εκεί το σεξ σεξ είναι, και μη μου πεις το αντίθετο, γιατί θα με τρελάνεις. Αν είσαι τυχερός και βρεις έναν σύντροφο που θα κάνει το κορμί σου να τραγουδάει, η απόλαυση βαδίζει παρέα με την αγάπη, κι αυτό είναι άπαιχτο.  Όσο για όλα τ' άλλα, τη μονογαμικότητα, την κοινωνία, τη βιολογία, εγώ απλά θα ξαναπώ ότι είμαστε τόσο σύνθετα όντα που δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτοι για τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Να πω κι εγώ ότι δεν συμμετέχω στη συζήτηση διότι με υπερβαίνει. Ή διότι μόνο προσωπικές απόψεις έχω να καταθέσω και κανενός είδους καθολική σοφία. Αφού είπε η Όλι αυτά που είπε για την πολυπλοκότητα των σχέσεων, εγώ θέλω να διαφωνήσω με το μοντέλο του Helle (και το μαθηματικό και το κοινωνικό: έχει κάποια πλάνη, ας ψάξει να τη βρει) και να διαφωνήσω για τον προσδιορισμό: το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν δύο αντίθετες λέξεις (αυτοπροσδιορισμός και ετεροπροσδιορισμός) δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Όλοι ανήκουμε κάπου στο φάσμα από τον απόλυτο αυτοπροσδιορισμό έως τον απόλυτο ετεροπροσδιορισμό, αλλά κανένας δεν είναι σε κανένα άκρο του φάσματος και όλοι είμαστε κάπου ανάμεσα. Θα συμφωνήσω ωστόσο ότι όσο περισσότερο ετεροπροσδιοριζόμαστε, τόσο περισσότερο βασανιζόμαστε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Ε ναι, κάποια πράγματα τα απλοποιούμε / μοντελοποιούμε για καλύτερη κατανόηση. Αλλά ακριβώς λόγω της κατακλείδας σου είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να αντιμετωπίζουμε τον ετεροπροσδιορισμό με μανιχαϊστικό τρόπο. Όσο όμως για τα υπόλοιπα ασπρόμαυρα πολύ λυπάμαι αλλά η oliver_twisted δεν μ' έπιασε καθόλου. Αλλά καθόλου λέμε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...] Όσο όμως για τα υπόλοιπα ασπρόμαυρα πολύ λυπάμαι αλλά η oliver_twisted δεν μ' έπιασε καθόλου. Αλλά καθόλου λέμε.



Πολύ πιθανό, καθώς σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις καθένας φιλτράρει τις πληροφορίες με τον δικό του τρόπο -πολλές φορές και όπως θέλει, χάνοντας έτσι το μήνυμα του συνομιλητή του. Είμαι στη διάθεσή σου αν θέλεις -και έχεις όρεξη, γιατί δεν είναι και το μεσανατολικό, σιγά τώρα- να μου το εξηγήσεις. Αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω πάλι όμως, είναι ότι οι γενικεύσεις του στιλ "ολες οι γυναίκες μπλα μπλα μπλα", ή "όλοι οι άντρες μπλα μπλα μπλα" για 'μένα, τουλάχιστον, δεν στέκουν. :)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Καταληκτικά, παρατήρησα επίσης και το εξής αξιοσημείωτο: Η αρχική μου τοποθέτηση (στο #3) ήταν ότι «πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί άντρες θα ήθελαν να δουν έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί». Πέσατε όλες σας πάνω μου να με φάτε. Και τελικά, μετά από τόσα σχόλιά σας, όλη σας η επιχειρηματολογία είναι εστιασμένη στο να τεκμηριώσει ότι «είναι απολύτως απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο που κάθε λογική γυναίκα επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί». Δηλαδή είχα εξ αρχής δίκιο, αλλ' ίσως κάτι θα παθαίνατε αν απλώς το παραδεχόσασταν απ' την πρώτη στιγμή!



Εγώ καθόλου δεν το παρατηρώ αυτό πάντως, άσε που βρίσκω εξ αρχής λάθος τα ρήματα που χρησιμοποιείς: επιδιώκει (αντάλλαγμα) και συναινεί (στο σεξ). Και έχω και δείγματα (γυναικών).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το μόνο που έπιασα ήταν αυτό:
> "Οι γυναίκες ρέπουν από τη φύση τους προς τη μονογαμία ενώ οι άντρες προς την πολυγαμία".
> Δεν χρειαζόταν καν να αναφερθούμε σε μελέτες, αφού όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο. Να κι ένα βοηθητικό σχήμα:


Το 'χεις πει και το 'χεις ξαναπεί αρκετές φορές το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα, αλλά για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους επίτρεψέ μου να σου επισημάνω το θεμελιώδες σφάλμα του συλλογισμού σου: Αγνοείς παντελώς τη συγχρονία των σχέσεων. Διότι μονογαμικός είναι αυτός που έχει μία σχέση _τη φορά_, ενώ πολυγαμικός αυτός που έχει πάνω από μία σχέσεις _ταυτόχρονα_. Επομένως η κυρία Νο.2 στο σχήμα μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι μονογαμική, έχοντας έναν μήνα σχέση με τον κο Νο.1, τον επόμενο μήνα με τον κο Νο.2 και τον τρίτο μήνα με τον κο Νο.3 — ενώ οι αντίστοιχοι κύριοι έχουν τις δικές τους διπλές σχέσεις παράλληλα ή με αλληλεπικάλυψη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ καθόλου δεν το παρατηρώ αυτό πάντως, άσε που βρίσκω εξ αρχής λάθος τα ρήματα που χρησιμοποιείς: επιδιώκει (αντάλλαγμα) και συναινεί (στο σεξ). Και έχω και δείγματα (γυναικών).


Το «συναινεί» το έβαλα για να δείξω πως πρόκειται για συναινετικό σεξ (δλδ δεν την αναγκάζει κανείς). Αυτό γιατί είναι λάθος; Και στη θέση τού «επιδιώκει» τι έπρεπε να βάλω;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω πάλι όμως, είναι ότι οι γενικεύσεις του στιλ "ολες οι γυναίκες μπλα μπλα μπλα", ή "όλοι οι άντρες μπλα μπλα μπλα" για 'μένα, τουλάχιστον, δεν στέκουν. :)


Ε τότε ολόκληρη η συζήτηση αυτή δεν στέκει για σένα, καθότι δεν νομίζω να έχω το προνόμιο της γενίκευσης. Και δεν νομίζω να έχω πει κάπου «όλοι / όλες οι κλπ», όχι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ε τότε ολόκληρη η συζήτηση αυτή δεν στέκει για σένα, καθότι δεν νομίζω να έχω το προνόμιο της γενίκευσης. Και δεν νομίζω να έχω πει κάπου «όλοι / όλες οι κλπ», όχι;



Μα, από την πρώτη κιόλας τοποθέτησή μου, το έκανα ξεκάθαρο, λέγοντας ότι απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές. Και όχι, δεν έχεις το προνόμιο της γενίκευσης, αλλά -διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος- ολόκληρος ο συλλογισμός σου έχει επίκεντρο τη διατύπωση _"έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί στο πλαίσιο οιασδήποτε μορφής σχέσης"_. Αυτό εμένα μού κάνει για γενίκευση.

Κατά τ' άλλα, αυτή η συζήτηση είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και ουδόλως δίχως νόημα. Απλώς, από τότε που ανακάλυψα ότι οι δικές μου αυταπόδεικτες και θεμελιώδεις αλήθειες μπορεί και να μην στέκουν για τους άλλους, έμαθα να είμαι πάρα πολύ διαλλακτική. Στην τελική, η αλήθεια μας είναι μόνο στο κεφάλι μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το 'χεις πει και το 'χεις ξαναπεί αρκετές φορές το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα, αλλά για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους επίτρεψέ μου να σου επισημάνω το θεμελιώδες σφάλμα του συλλογισμού σου: Αγνοείς παντελώς τη συγχρονία των σχέσεων. Διότι μονογαμικός είναι αυτός που έχει μία σχέση _τη φορά_, ενώ πολυγαμικός αυτός που έχει πάνω από μία σχέσεις _ταυτόχρονα_. Επομένως η κυρία Νο.2 στο σχήμα μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι μονογαμική, έχοντας έναν μήνα σχέση με τον κο Νο.1, τον επόμενο μήνα με τον κο Νο.2 και τον τρίτο μήνα με τον κο Νο.3 — ενώ οι αντίστοιχοι κύριοι έχουν τις δικές τους διπλές σχέσεις παράλληλα ή με αλληλεπικάλυψη.



Ωραία, ας την αναλύσουμε την περίπτωση που δίνεις. Θα σου δείξω ότι ούτε αυτό γίνεται να συμβαίνει και είναι απλά κοινωνική εντύπωση που ενισχύεται από την λογοτεχνία, την τηλεόραση και τον κινηματογράφο.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αυτές οι 6 γυναίκες είναι δεσμευμένες και ως μονογαμικές δεν πάνε με άλλον άντρα. Ωστόσο για να έχουν πάει με 2 άτομα, θα πρέπει αυτό να έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν. Αφού λοιπόν και οι 6 άντρες έχουν επίσης πάει με 2 άτομα ο καθένας, δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουν πάει με καμμιά άλλη γυναίκα όσο είναι δεσμευμένοι με μία από αυτές τις 6 γυναίκες.

Άρα το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να υποθέσουμε ότι οι δεσμευμένοι άντρες προτίθενται να ξενοπηδήξουν με αδέσμευτες γυναίκες ενώ οι δεσμευμένες γυναίκες δεν προτίθενται να πάνε με αδέσμευτους άντρες. Δεδομένου βέβαια ότι οι αδέσμευτοι άντρες δεν γίνεται να είναι όλοι παρθένοι, θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν με αδέσμευτες γυναίκες. Τούτο σημαίνει ότι οι δεσμευμένοι άντρες και οι αδέσμευτες γυναίκες κάνουν τουλάχιστον δυο φορές παραπάνω σεξ από τους αδέσμευτους άντρες και τις δεσμευμένες γυναίκες.

Ή, για να το πω κι αλλιώς, οι άντρες πριν δεσμευτούν κάνουν σεξ Χ1 και μόλις δεσμευτούν διπλασιάζουν τις γυναίκες τους. Οι δε γυναίκες, όταν είναι αδέσμευτες κάνουν σεξ Χ2 και όταν δεσμευτούν το γυρνάνε σε Χ1.

Κι αυτό με την παραδοχή ότι πολυγαμικότητα σημαίνει απλώς μία και μόνο επιπλέον σύντροφο, αλλιώς, αν π.χ. ο μέσος πολυγαμικός άντρας έχει 4 ερωτικές συντρόφους στην διάρκεια του δεσμού του, αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι αδέσμευτες γυναίκες έχουν 4 φορές παραπάνω ερωτικούς συντρόφους από τους αδέσμευτους άντρες.

Σαν να μου λες ότι οι γυναίκες ξεσαλώνουν, μέχρι να βρούνε μόνιμο σύντροφο ενώ οι άντρες είναι παναγίτσες μέχρι να μπούνε σε σχέση, οπότε ξεσαλώνουν. Αυτό μεν δεν είναι μαθηματικά αδύνατο, είναι όμως κοινωνικά παντελώς άτοπο.



nickel said:


> εγώ θέλω να διαφωνήσω με το μοντέλο του Helle (και το μαθηματικό και το κοινωνικό: έχει κάποια πλάνη, ας ψάξει να τη βρει)



Δεν την βρίσκω. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;


----------



## panadeli (Jul 18, 2012)

Παρεμβαίνω με καθυστέρηση γιατί έλειπα όλη μέρα, και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για το σεντόνι. Καταρχήν συμφωνώ πλήρως με αυτά που λέει η Όλι περί της πολυπλοκότητας των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων. Τίποτα στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δεν είναι άσπρο ή μαύρο. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άσκοπο να αναζητήσουμε κάποιες _γενικές_ εξηγήσεις για κάποια _γενικά_ φαινόμενα. Επίσης, υπάρχει μια σημαντική διαφορά ανάμεσα στις άμεσες (proximate) εξηγήσεις («κάνω σεξ επειδή μου αρέσει»), οι οποίες εξακολουθούν να αφήνουν ανοικτά ερωτήματα («ναι, αλλά _γιατί_ σου αρέσει;»), και τις τελικές (ultimate) εξηγήσεις, τις οποίες αναζητεί η εξελικτική θεωρία («κάνω σεξ επειδή αυτό συμβάλλει θετικά στη διαιώνιση των γονιδίων μου»). Οι εξηγήσεις που παραθέτει η Όλι στο #34 είναι όλες έγκυρες, αλλά και όλες άμεσες.

Με το που πέταξα το εξελικτικό μου πρέπει ήδη να ενόχλησα αρκετούς. Δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει η ενστικτώδης απέχθεια που εκδηλώνουν οι περισσότεροι απέναντι στις βιολογικές εξηγήσεις, ακόμη και όταν πρόκειται για πράγματα με τόσο αρχέγονα βιολογικό χαρακτήρα όσο το σεξ. Μου φαίνεται ότι η απέχθεια αυτή βασίζεται στην ιδέα ότι η όποια βιολογική εξήγηση αυτομάτως εκμηδενίζει την ελεύθερη βούληση. Δεν κάνει όμως τίποτα τέτοιο. Είμαστε απόλυτα ελεύθεροι να κάνουμε ό,τι γουστάρουμε. Να γράψουμε μουσική, να φλερτάρουμε νεαρές γυναίκες, να φλερτάρουμε ηλικιωμένες γυναίκες, να πηδήξουμε από έναν γκρεμό. Τα πράγματα που επιλέγουμε να κάνουμε τα επιλέγουμε εμείς. Δεν μας τα επιβάλλει η φύση μας, και δεν δικαιούμαστε να την κατηγορήσουμε για τις όποιες συνέπειες τελικά υποστούμε. Σε ό,τι επιλέγουμε να κάνουμε μπορεί να έχουν βάλει το χεράκι τους, στον έναν ή τον άλλον βαθμό, ένα κάρο παράγοντες: η κοινωνική μας ανατροφή, το τυχαίο της στιγμής, ένας λογικός συλλογισμός, ένα ξαφνικό συναίσθημα, και ίσως, κάπου εκεί στο βάθος χωμένη, η επάρατη εξελικτική μας κληρονομιά, οι έμφυτες τάσεις μας. Οι οποίες, υπόψιν, δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο από _τάσεις,_ στις οποίες μπορούμε ελεύθερα να ενδώσουμε ή να αντιταχθούμε. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν δεχθώ (που δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου) ότι η βιολογική εξήγηση εξορισμού μας στερεί την ελεύθερη βούληση, άραγε δεν κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο και η όποια κοινωνική εξήγηση; Προς τι η άμεση απέχθεια απέναντι στη βιολογική εξήγηση;

Προτού προχωρήσω στο απλό παράδειγμα που θέλω να αναπτύξω, είναι σημαντικό να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι. Στα όσα έγραψα πριν ή θα γράψω τώρα, αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ο _κανόνας._ Δεν με απασχολεί η εξαίρεση. Εξαιρέσεις προφανώς θα υπάρχουν πολλές σε οτιδήποτε ισχυριστώ εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Από εξελικτική σκοπιά, όμως, οι εξαιρέσεις δεν παρουσιάζουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον. Μπορεί να οφείλονται σε κάποιο τυχαίο γεγονός, σε κάποια παρέκκλιση, σε κάποιον περιβαλλοντικό παράγοντα, σε οτιδήποτε. Ο κανόνας, όμως, είναι κάτι το τελείως διαφορετικό. Ο κανόνας δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει τυχαία, έχει σίγουρα κάποια βαθύτερη αίτια. Ο κανόνας θέλει εξήγηση. Όταν λοιπόν γράφω «οι άνδρες ρέπουν προς την πολυγαμία και οι γυναίκες προς τη μονογαμία» δεν εννοώ ότι _κάθε_ άνδρας επιθυμεί την πολυγαμία περισσότερο από _κάθε_ γυναίκα, αλλά ότι, _κατά κανόνα,_ οι άνδρες επιθυμούν την πολυγαμία περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι οι γυναίκες. Ούτε φυσικά λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολυγαμικές γυναίκες.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή κι εδώ υπήρξε ένσταση, η ροπή των ανδρών προς την πολυγαμία είναι ένα γεγονός πολύ καλά τεκμηριωμένο, τόσο από ιστορικές όσο και από ανθρωπολογικές έρευνες. Προφανώς εδώ υπάρχει μια σημαντικότατη κοινωνική διάσταση, κυρίως σε ό,τι αφορά την άσκηση εξουσίας. Και μάλιστα, όσο κι αν μπορεί να σας φανεί περίεργο, η άσκηση εξουσίας από μέρους των πολυγαμικών ανδρών δεν γίνεται τόσο εις βάρος των μονογαμικών γυναικών όσο εις βάρος των υπόλοιπων ανδρών, πολλοί από τους οποίους καταδικάζονται στην αγαμία. (Το επισημαίνω αυτό για να απαντήσω εν μέρει και στη μαθηματική ένσταση του Ελληγενή: στο σύνολο των έξι ανδρών και έξι γυναικών του διαγράμματος, μπορείς κάλλιστα να έχεις τρεις δίγαμους άνδρες, τρεις άγαμους, και έξι μονογαμικές γυναίκες. Στις κοινωνίες κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών τα πράγματα πολύ συχνά κάπως έτσι είναι. Η φράση «οι άνδρες ρέπουν προς την πολυγαμία» δεν υποδηλώνει κιόλας ότι το καταφέρνουν όλοι! Και στα χαρέμια του ιστορικού παρελθόντος, τα πράγματα ήταν ακόμη χειρότερα: Ο αυτοκράτορας και οι ευγενείς συγκέντρωναν εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες γυναίκες στα χαρέμια τους, και οι ταπεινοί χωρικοί έμεναν με το πουλί στο χέρι.) Αλλά περισσότερα γι’ αυτό άλλη φορά, αν θέλετε, γιατί είχα στο μυαλό μου να αναπτύξω ένα άλλο, πιο απλό παράδειγμα.

Γράφω λοιπόν παραπάνω ότι είμαστε ελεύθεροι «να φλερτάρουμε νεαρές γυναίκες, να φλερτάρουμε ηλικιωμένες γυναίκες…». Δεν το έγραψα τυχαία. Κι αυτό επειδή σε έρευνες επί ερευνών έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι, κατά κανόνα πάντα, οι άνδρες βρίσκουν πιο ελκυστικές τις νεαρές γυναίκες από τις ηλικιωμένες. Πέρα από τον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο, η παρατήρηση αυτή έχει επιβεβαιωθεί και σε εκατοντάδες κοινωνίες κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών, οι οποίες δεν έχουν έρθει ποτέ σε επαφή μεταξύ τους. Εφόσον πρόκειται για ένα γενικό φαινόμενο, έναν κανόνα, οφείλουμε να αναζητήσουμε και μια γενική εξήγηση. Πώς λοιπόν εξηγείται ότι οι περισσότεροι άνδρες βρίσκουν πιο γοητευτικές τις εικοσάχρονες από τις εβδομηντάχρονες;

Θα μπορούσαμε, αν θέλαμε, να προβάλλουμε κάποια κοινωνική, πολιτισμική ή θρησκευτική εξήγηση. Ότι οι άνδρες βρίσκουν γοητευτικές τις νεαρές γυναίκες επειδή έτσι τους έμαθαν οι πατεράδες τους, οι μανάδες τους ή ο κοινωνικός τους περίγυρος, ή επειδή έτσι επιβάλλει ο Γιαχβέ, ο Βάαλ ή το Μεγάλο Μανιτού. Το πρόβλημα με αυτήν την προσέγγιση είναι ότι, δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για ένα φαινόμενο που παρατηρείται σε πολλές διαφορετικές, ανεξάρτητες μεταξύ τους κοινωνίες, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει ποτέ μεταξύ τους, θα ήμασταν αναγκασμένοι να προτείνουμε μια _διαφορετική_ κοινωνική ή θρησκευτική εξήγηση για κάθε διαφορετική κοινωνία. Προφανώς κάποιος άλλος κοινωνικός ή θρησκευτικός λόγος θα πρέπει να ισχύει για τους άνδρες της φυλής Γιανομάμο της Βενεζουέλας και άλλος για τους Μασάι της Κένυας ή τους Βουσμάνους της ερήμου Καλαχάρι ή τους ιθαγενείς της Νέας Γουινέας ή τους Αβορίγινες της Αυστραλίας. Γιατί όμως να το κάνουμε αυτό, και να αναγκαστούμε να προτείνουμε εκατοντάδες διαφορετικές εξηγήσεις για καθεμία από τις εκατοντάδες ανεξάρτητες μεταξύ τους φυλές κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει _μία_ βιολογική εξήγηση που να εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά το φαινόμενο _συνολικά;_ 

Η βιολογική εξήγηση βέβαια είναι πολύ απλή: Οι άνδρες που είχαν την έμφυτη τάση να σνομπάρουν τις εικοσάχρονες για χάρη των εβδομηντάχρονων δεν άφησαν πίσω τους απογόνους οι οποίοι να κληρονομήσουν την περίεργή τους αυτή τάση. Ο κόσμος μας αντίθετα κατοικείται από τους απογόνους των ατόμων που διάλεγαν τις εικοσάχρονες αντί των εβδομηντάχρονων, και τη δική τους έμφυτη τάση έχουμε κληρονομήσει. Γιατί άραγε να απορρίψουμε την κομψή απλότητα μιας ουσιαστικά αυταπόδεικτης βιολογικής εξήγησης για χάρη του ανεπίτρεπτα αφειδούς πλουραλισμού των εκατοντάδων διαφορετικών κοινωνικών εξηγήσεων;


@Μπέρνι: Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε ποια ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι είναι τα σφάλματα στον συλλογισμό που ανέπτυξα νωρίτερα περί των συνεπειών της ασυμμετρίας των φύλων ως προς τη γονική επένδυση (ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως δεν είναι δικός μου αλλά του Ρόμπερτ Τρίβερς), αλλά μην τον θεωρείς εκ προοιμίου αφελή. Πρώτα πρώτα, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ταυτίζω το σεξ με την αναπαραγωγή. Ξαναδιάβασε αν θες το #17 και θα δεις ότι δεν το κάνω. Μάλιστα, η συνήθεια του ανθρώπου να κανει σεξ για άλλους λόγους πέραν της αναπαραγωγής εμφανίζει μεγάλο εξελικτικό ενδιαφέρον και έχουν γραφτεί πολλά βιβλία γι' αυτό, γιατί πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικά σπάνιο φαινόμενο στο ζωικό βασίλειο (το μόνο άλλο ζώο στο οποίο παρατηρείται τεκμηριωμένα είναι οι πυγμαίοι χιμπαντζήδες). Αυτό που όντως έκανα είναι να εξετάσω το σεξ με γνώμονα την τελική _αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία._ Και αυτό δεν αφορά ιδιαιτέρως το σεξ. Στο πλαίσιο της εξελικτικής θεωρίας, η _οποιαδήποτε_ εξεταζόμενη συμπεριφορά, από το σεξ μέχρι το χέσιμο, κρίνεται με γνώμονα τη συνδρομή της, θετική ή αρνητική, στην αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία του ατόμου που την εκδηλώνει. Από εξελικτική σκοπιά, αυτό είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που μετράει. 
Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι στον άνθρωπο τα πράγματα γενικά περιπλέκονται από πολλούς κοινωνικούς παράγοντες, γι’ αυτό ακριβώς και μίλησα αποκλειστικά για γενικά φαινόμενα, που παρατηρούνται σε πολλές, ανεξάρτητες μεταξύ τους κοινωνίες. Και όσο κι αν βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι είμαστε πολιτισμένα όντα που έχουν υπερβεί τη φύση τους, δεν παύουμε να είμαστε βιολογικά όντα, και βαθιά μέσα στο είναι μας κρύβεται μια εξελικτική κληρονομιά εκατομμυρίων ετών, η οποία επηρεάζει, άλλοτε περισσότερο και άλλοτε λιγότερο, τις ενέργειές μας. Προσοχή: _επηρεάζει,_ όχι _ορίζει._ Δεν είναι απελευθερωτικό αυτό; Δεν είναι πολύ πιο καταπιεστικό αυτό που γράφεις, σχετικά με "την πιθανότητα το φαινόμενο της μονογαμίας να οφείλεται σε κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικούς λόγους και μόνο"; Δηλαδή κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικοί λόγοι ορίζουν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά; Μπρρρ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό μεν δεν είναι μαθηματικά αδύνατο, είναι όμως κοινωνικά παντελώς άτοπο.


Σ' ευχαριστώ που μόνος σου κατέρριψες τον συλλογισμό σου, ο οποίος υποτίθεται πως αποδείκνυε «ότι είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο». Άρα δεν είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο κι επομένως σταμάτα να το παρουσιάζεις έτσι. Και συνυπολόγισε και τους άγαμους, όπως λέει ο panadeli στο #44.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Σ' ευχαριστώ που μόνος σου κατέρριψες τον συλλογισμό σου, ο οποίος υποτίθεται πως αποδείκνυε «ότι είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο». Άρα δεν είναι μαθηματικώς αδύνατο κι επομένως σταμάτα να το παρουσιάζεις έτσι. Και συνυπολόγισε και τους άγαμους, όπως λέει ο panadeli στο #44.



Είναι μαθηματικά δυνατό μόνο για μια χρονική στιγμή στην ιστορία. Μετά γίνεται μαθηματικά άτοπο. Θα εξηγήσω πώς και γιατί, αφού πρώτα πω πως τους άγαμους τους συνυπολογίζω, αλλά δεν μπορεί να αλλάζουν πολύ το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν γίνεται ο μισός πληθυσμός να είναι πολυγαμικός σε βάρος του άλλου μισού και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι τα ποσοστά αγαμίας δεν διαφέρουν ανάμεσα σε άντρες και γυναίκες. Αυτά είναι θεωρητικά πιθανά, αλλά δεν ισχύουν. Θα ίσχυαν μόνο σε μια κοινωνία που σεξ έκαναν μόνο οι Χ (ας τους πούμε "κοινωνικά ισχυρούς"). Εξάλλου αλλάζουν και το σχήμα· έτσι οι μισοί άντρες τείνουν προς την διγαμία ενώ οι άλλοι μισοί τείνουν προς την αγαμία. Αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου ισοδύναμο του "οι άντρες τείνουν προς την πολυγαμία".

Λοιπόν, ας ονομάσουμε τους δεσμευμένους άντρες Μπλε και τις γυναίκες Κόκκινες, ενώ τους αδέσμευτους άντρες Πράσινους και τις γυναίκες Μοβ. Έχουμε 100 άτομα σε κάθε πληθυσμιακή ομάδα.

Για ευκολία, θα πούμε ότι οι δεσμευμένοι είναι στις ηλικίες των 30-60 ενώ οι αδέσμευτοι στις ηλικίες 15-29.

Οι δεσμευμένοι λοιπόν, όντας παραδοσιακοί, έχουν όλοι πάει με έναν σύντροφο στη ζωή τους. Άρα Μπλε-Κόκκινες σημειώσατε Χ. Οι αδέσμευτοι είναι μικροί και έχουν προλάβει να πάνε μόνο με έναν σύντροφο, άρα σημειώσατε παντού Χ. Άρα έχουμε:

Σύνολο συντρόφων Μπλε: 100 - ΜΟ συντρόφων Μπλε: 1
Σύνολο συντρόφων Κόκκινων: 100 - ΜΟ συντρόφων Κόκκινων: 1
Σύνολο συντρόφων Πράσινων: 100 - ΜΟ συντρόφων Πράσινων: 1
Σύνολο συντρόφων Μοβ: 100 - ΜΟ συντρόφων Μοβ: 1

Ως εδώ καλά. Ωστόσο οι Μπλε είναι πολυγαμικοί κι αφού οι Κόκκινες δεν είναι, αναγκαστικά θα πάνε με τις Μοβ. Ο καθένας πάει με 1 Μοβ, αυξάνοντας το σύνολο συντρόφων της ομάδας κατά 100 και τον ΜΟ κατά 1. Η ίδια αύξηση επέρχεται και στις Μοβ.

Καλά ως εδώ. Οι μεν Κόκκινες και Πράσινοι έχουν ΜΟ 1 και σύνολο 100, οι δε Μπλε και Μοβ έχουν ΜΟ 2 και σύνολο 200. Περνάνε τα χρόνια, πεθαίνουν οι Κόκκινες και οι Μπλε και οι Μοβ κάνουν μόνιμους δεσμούς με τους Πράσινους. Αυξάνουν λοιπόν κατά 1 τον μέσο όρο τους και κατά 100 το σύνολό τους. Ας δούμε ξανά σύνολα:

Σύνολο συντρόφων Πράσινων: 200 - ΜΟ συντρόφων Πράσινων: 2
Σύνολο συντρόφων Μοβ: 300 - ΜΟ συντρόφων Μοβ: 3

Τι έχουμε εδώ; Οι Πράσινοι έχουνε πάει με λιγότερες συντρόφους από τις Μοβ. Φυσικά, αφού οι Μοβ είχαν προηγουμένως πάει με τους Μπλε. Το μοντέλο λοιπόν κάπου χωλαίνει. Ακόμη κι αν οι Πράσινοι πάνε με τις νεότερες αδέσμευτες, ίσα που θα ισοφαρίσουν τις Μοβ. Τούτο βέβαια σημαίνει ότι οι γυναίκες έχουν κατά μέσο όρο περισσότερους συντρόφους από τους άντρες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι κάποια ηλικία.

Υπόψιν ότι όλες οι έρευνες που διεξάγονται στις ηλικίες 15-29, βρίσκουν ότι τάχα μου οι άντρες πάνε με περισσότερες γυναίκες, ως και τρεις φορές. Άρα και το παραπάνω μοντέλο εκτόνωσης των δεσμευμένων δεν μπορεί να είναι αληθές. Εξάλλου ξαναλέω ότι το σκεπτικό πως οι άντρες γίνονται ξαφνικά λυσσάρηδες αφού δεσμευτούν, δεν έχει βάση.

Αυτό που έχω τονίσει πολλές φορές ότι είναι *μαθηματικά* αδύνατον, είναι να παρουσιάζονται διαφορετικοί ΜΟ για γυναίκες και άντρες, στο σύνολο του πληθυσμού.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2012)

[warning: αγγλισμός]Θα πάρω μια στιγμή[/warning: αγγλισμός] να ευχαριστήσω το Μεγάλο Μανιτού, τον Τουτατή και την Αμόρα για τουτοδώ το ωραίο νήμα :)


Zazula said:


> Καταληκτικά, παρατήρησα επίσης και το εξής αξιοσημείωτο: Η αρχική μου τοποθέτηση (στο #3) ήταν ότι «πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί άντρες θα ήθελαν να δουν έστω ΕΝΑ δείγμα γυναίκας που να μην επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί». Πέσατε όλες σας πάνω μου να με φάτε. Και τελικά, μετά από τόσα σχόλιά σας, όλη σας η επιχειρηματολογία είναι εστιασμένη στο να τεκμηριώσει ότι «είναι απολύτως απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο που κάθε λογική γυναίκα επιδιώκει κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα για το σεξ στο οποίο συναινεί». Δηλαδή είχα εξ αρχής δίκιο, αλλ' ίσως κάτι θα παθαίνατε αν απλώς το παραδεχόσασταν απ' την πρώτη στιγμή!


Εγώ αυτό που εννοούσα, αλλά δεν έγραψα, είναι ότι υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ δείγματα γυναίκας που να μην «επιδιώκουν κάτι σε αντάλαγμα» στην οποιαδήποτε σχέση την οποία έχουν. Το ότι οι «πολλοί μα πάρα πολλοί» άντρες δεν έχουν δει ούτε ένα, σημαίνει ή ότι ζουν σε εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο κύκλο ανθρώπων, ή έχουν κατατάξει τις εν λόγω γυναίκες σε κατηγορίες που τους επιτρέπουν να μην τις λαμβάνουν υπόψη (είναι πουτάνα/είναι σκύλα/είναι άντρας κ.ο.κ.).

Πέραν αυτού, ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι, προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, όταν αναφέρομαι σε ένα στερεότυπο, δεν σημαίνει ότι το αποδέχομαι, ότι το θεωρώ σωστό, ή ότι ζω τη ζωή μου σύμφωνα με αυτό. Όμως, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ότι το στερεότυπο δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό που εννοούσα, αλλά δεν έγραψα, είναι ότι υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ δείγματα γυναίκας που να μην «επιδιώκουν κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα» στην οποιαδήποτε σχέση την οποία έχουν. Το ότι οι «πολλοί μα πάρα πολλοί» άντρες δεν έχουν δει ούτε ένα, σημαίνει ή ότι ζουν σε εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο κύκλο ανθρώπων, ή έχουν κατατάξει τις εν λόγω γυναίκες σε κατηγορίες που τους επιτρέπουν να μην τις λαμβάνουν υπόψη (είναι πουτάνα/είναι σκύλα/είναι άντρας κ.ο.κ.).
> Πέραν αυτού, ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι, προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, όταν αναφέρομαι σε ένα στερεότυπο, δεν σημαίνει ότι το αποδέχομαι, ότι το θεωρώ σωστό, ή ότι ζω τη ζωή μου σύμφωνα με αυτό. Όμως, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ότι το στερεότυπο δεν υπάρχει.



Μα, *ακριβώς*! :up:



Zazula said:


> Το «συναινεί» το έβαλα για να δείξω πως πρόκειται για συναινετικό σεξ (δλδ δεν την αναγκάζει κανείς). Αυτό γιατί είναι λάθος; Και στη θέση τού «επιδιώκει» τι έπρεπε να βάλω;



Βρε Ζαζ, θα ήθελα κάτι πιο ερωτικό, πιο αγαπησιάρικο, πιο σέξι! :) Δε μιλάμε για λογιστική...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

panadeli said:


> ; Δηλαδή κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικοί λόγοι ορίζουν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά; Μπρρρ.




Welcome to the real world. Where the fuck have you been all this time?

Μ' άλλα λόγια, αν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά την όριζε αποκλειστικά και μόνο το βασικό μας ένστικτο, θα ζευγαρώναμε ελεύθερα κι ωραία με όποιον/όποιαν/όποιους/όποιες μας έκανε κέφι, όπου, όποτε και όπως μας έκανε κέφι, όπως τ' αδέλφια μας τα ζώα. Κάποιοι θα πουν αμήν και πότε, ίσως μαζί τους κι εγώ. Ίσως, λέω.
Εδώ καλά καλά δεν μπορούμε να φάμε και να πιούμε, να χέσουμε και να κατουρήσουμε έξω από τους κοινωνικούς κανόνες -θα ζευγαρώσουμε έξω απ' αυτούς; Σε ποια κοινωνία, σε ποια χρονική στιγμή το έχεις δει αυτό στην απόλυτη έκφρασή του; 
Α, κι αν θέλεις, επανάλαβε την ερώτηση-μπρρρ σου, ας πούμε... σε έναν ομοφυλόφιλο που δεν έχει βγει απ' τη ντουλάπα (μ' αρέσει ο αγγλισμός και τον χρησιμοποιώ συνειδητά)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πέραν αυτού, ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι, προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, όταν αναφέρομαι σε ένα στερεότυπο, δεν σημαίνει ότι το αποδέχομαι, ότι το θεωρώ σωστό, ή ότι ζω τη ζωή μου σύμφωνα με αυτό. Όμως, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ότι το στερεότυπο δεν υπάρχει.



Ακούς, Ζαζόπουλο; Για σένα χτυπάν οι καμπάνες...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά είναι θεωρητικά πιθανά, αλλά δεν ισχύουν. Θα ίσχυαν μόνο σε μια κοινωνία που σεξ έκαναν μόνο οι Χ (ας τους πούμε "κοινωνικά ισχυρούς"). Εξάλλου αλλάζουν και το σχήμα· έτσι οι μισοί άντρες τείνουν προς την διγαμία ενώ οι άλλοι μισοί τείνουν προς την αγαμία. Αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου ισοδύναμο του "οι άντρες τείνουν προς την πολυγαμία".


H νι-γαμία αφορά όσους έχουν τουλάχιστον μία σχέση. Η δε αγαμία δεν μπορεί να υπολογίζεται καν ως καθαρή τάση διότι δεν αποτελεί πάντα επιλογή του ίδιου του ατόμου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό που εννοούσα, αλλά δεν έγραψα, είναι ότι υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ δείγματα γυναίκας που να μην «επιδιώκουν κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα» στην οποιαδήποτε σχέση την οποία έχουν.


Μισό λεπτό, αλλά πότε από το «σεξ» περάσαμε στη «σχέση»; Εγώ αναφέρθηκα συγκεκριμένα στο σεξ, που ήταν και το θέμα μας.

Επίσης, το τι πιστεύει κάποιος για το πώς φέρεται, είναι φυσικά ένα στοιχείο — αλλά υποκειμενικό κατ' άτομο. Οπότε η αναγωγή του σε αντικειμενικό απαιτεί έναν κάποιον χειρισμό — κυρίως δε τον συνυπολογισμό της άρνησης (denial) και της αυταπάτης με τις οποίες φιλτράρει το συγκεκριμένο άτομο τον τρόπο σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς του. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ακούς, Ζαζόπουλο; Για σένα χτυπάν οι καμπάνες...


Ο Ζάκης Ζαζόπουλος δεν εννόησε την εδώ υπονοούμενη κωδωνοκρουσία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

@bernie at #49:

Μα δες τι λέει ο άνθρωπος:


> Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι στον άνθρωπο τα πράγματα γενικά περιπλέκονται από πολλούς κοινωνικούς παράγοντες, γι’ αυτό ακριβώς και μίλησα αποκλειστικά για γενικά φαινόμενα, που παρατηρούνται σε πολλές, ανεξάρτητες μεταξύ τους κοινωνίες. Και όσο κι αν βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι είμαστε πολιτισμένα όντα που έχουν υπερβεί τη φύση τους, δεν παύουμε να είμαστε βιολογικά όντα, και βαθιά μέσα στο είναι μας κρύβεται μια εξελικτική κληρονομιά εκατομμυρίων ετών, η οποία επηρεάζει, άλλοτε περισσότερο και άλλοτε λιγότερο, τις ενέργειές μας. Προσοχή: επηρεάζει, όχι ορίζει. Δεν είναι απελευθερωτικό αυτό; Δεν είναι πολύ πιο καταπιεστικό αυτό που γράφεις, σχετικά με "την πιθανότητα το φαινόμενο της μονογαμίας να οφείλεται σε κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικούς λόγους και μόνο"; Δηλαδή κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικοί λόγοι ορίζουν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά; Μπρρρ.



Δεν επανέλαβε το «και μόνο» της προηγούμενης ερώτησης. Το ερώτημα είναι: «Κοινωνικοπολιτιστικοί λόγοι και μόνο ορίζουν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά;».


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Νίκελ, μη με αναγκάσεις να κατεβάσω από τα ράφια τα ευαγγέλια του φεμινισμού και ν' αρχίσω να γράφω τσιτάτα, πρώτον γιατί δεν προλαβαίνω και δεύτερον γιατί έχω πάψει προ πολλού να πιστεύω σε ευαγγέλια. Ξέρεις πως η πάλη ανάμεσα στο βιολογικό και το κοινωνικό/πολιτιστικό υπόβαθρο ως εργαλείο ερμηνείας της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς καλά κρατεί και συχνά γίνεται λυσσαλέα, αν και τις περισσότερες φορές ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο. Για μένα η αλήθεια βρίσκεται άλλοτε στη μία, άλλοτε στην άλλη και άλλοτε σε κάποιο σημείο της μεταξύ τους απόστασης, όμως αυτή η συζήτηση δεν είναι της παρούσης. Ο ωμός δαρβινισμός δεν με ενοχλεί απλώς αισθητικά, με απωθεί επειδή προσπαθεί να ερμηνεύσει τα πάντα με βιολογικούς όρους κι αυτό οδηγεί σε πολύ σκοτεινές απολήξεις που αγγίζουν τον ρατσισμό. Προφανώς δεν αρνούμαι ότι η εξελικτική κληρονομιά επηρεάζει τις ενέργειές μας. Πώς θα μπορούσα, χωρίς να γίνω γελοία; Όμως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος εκτός από την αμυγδαλή έχει και τους μετωπιαίους λοβούς. Με άλλα λόγια, είμαστε 1)τα ένστικτά μας 2)όπως τα διαμορφώνει η κοινωνία και η εποχή που ζούμε και 3) στο βαθμό που συμμορφωνόμαστε ως πρόσωπα προς αυτό το πολιτιστικό μοντέλο. Όπου σε προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου παρείσφρησαν οι λέξεις "και μόνο" ήταν λάθος διατύπωσης (και μόνο) :laugh:.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μισό λεπτό, αλλά πότε από το «σεξ» περάσαμε στη «σχέση»; Εγώ αναφέρθηκα συγκεκριμένα στο σεξ, που ήταν και το θέμα μας.


Ζάζουλα, και το σεξ ένα είδους σχέση είδος σχέσης είναι, καθώς συνεπάγεται μια, έστω και ολιγόχρονη, σύνδεση δύο ατόμων. Δεν έγραψα «σχέση» εννοώντας κάτι άλλο.


Zazula said:


> Επίσης, το τι πιστεύει κάποιος για το πώς φέρεται, είναι φυσικά ένα στοιχείο — αλλά υποκειμενικό κατ' άτομο. Οπότε η αναγωγή του σε αντικειμενικό απαιτεί έναν κάποιον χειρισμό — κυρίως δε τον συνυπολογισμό της άρνησης (denial) και της αυταπάτης με τις οποίες φιλτράρει το συγκεκριμένο άτομο τον τρόπο σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς του. :)


Άντε πάλι με την pop psychology... Προσωπικά, δεν ανήγαγα κάτι σε αντικειμενικό, για τον εαυτό μου μίλησα. Τώρα τα περί άρνησης και αυταπάτης δεν καταλαβαίνω πόθεν συνάγονται σε ό,τι αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση. Με βάζεις στον πειρασμό να πω ότι έχεις στο μυαλό σου ένα στερεότυπο (κάποια λέει Χ άρα εννοεί Ψ που προέρχεται από το Φ επομένως η κάποια είναι Α) το οποίο προβάλεις στα λεγόμενα των άλλων


----------



## panadeli (Jul 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, είμαστε 1)τα ένστικτά μας 2)όπως τα διαμορφώνει η κοινωνία και η εποχή που ζούμε και 3) στο βαθμό που συμμορφωνόμαστε ως πρόσωπα προς αυτό το πολιτιστικό μοντέλο.



Μπέρνι συμφωνώ 100% με την παραπάνω πρόταση. Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό. Διάβασε ξανά ό,τι έγραψα και θα το δεις καθαρά. Πού είναι ο ωμός δαρβινισμός; 
Εγώ άπλα έβαλα μέσα στην κουβέντα το (1), το οποίο δεν είχε μπει μέχρι τότε, γιατί μιλούσαμε αποκλειστικά για το (3). Για μένα, το να μιλάς για το (3) χωρίς να αναφέρεις καθόλου το (1) είναι προβληματικό. Δεν συμφωνείς; Δεν αρνούμαι καθόλου τον ρόλο των (2) και (3).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ζάζουλα, και το σεξ ένα είδους σχέση είναι



Ένα είδους ή ενός είδους; Ειδού ((sic) το ερώτημα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας όλη τη συζήτηση από την αρχή (σχεδόν), να πω ότι το 47 λέει λίγο πολύ πράγματα που συμφωνώ. 
Όμως, παρατηρώ ότι κάνουμε κύκλους γιατί συμβαίνει το εξής:
Ομιλητής Α: Ισχύει το Χ
Ομιλητής Β: Το Χ ισχύει από τη μεριά που το κοιτάζεις
Ομιλητής Α: Αυτά είναι ψυχαναλύσεις της δεκάρας, το Χ ισχύει ανεξάρτητα από τον παρατηρητή
.... πενήντα ανταλλαγές πιο κάτω...
Ομιλητής Β: Το Χ δεν ισχύει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις
Ομιλητής Α: Ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει ότι δεν ισχύει το Χ, αλλά ο αντικειμενικός παρατηρητής να βλέπει ότι ισχύει (συνεπώς έχω δίκιο)

Ομιλητής Α είναι ο Ζαζ, ομιλητής Β είναι δυο- τρεις από τους υπόλοιπους. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, Ζαζ, μου φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορεί να σε πείσει κανείς- όχι να σου αλλάξει γνώμη, απλά να σε κάνει να δεχτείς ότι υπάρχει ποικιλία συμπεριφορών και ίσως εσύ βλέπεις κυρίως τη μία ή ερμηνεύεις τα πάντα μέσα από το πρίσμα της μίας. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το "μέσα από το πρίσμα" ήταν που έλεγα πιο πάνω ότι με κάνει επιφυλακτική, και ότι δεν μου αρέσει να με θεωρούν δυνάμει Χ, Υ, Ζ πριν με γνωρίσουν.


----------



## anef (Jul 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι: «Κοινωνικοπολιτιστικοί λόγοι και μόνο ορίζουν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά;».



Δεν εξαρτάται από το _τι_ δεχόμαστε ότι μπορούμε να εξετάσουμε κάτω από τον όρο «σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά»; Εξετάζουμε και την ίδια την επιθυμία για σεξ και την «πολυγαμία/μονογαμία» όπως ορίστηκε στο νήμα; Γιατί το πρώτο μπορεί να είναι κυρίως βιολογικό και το δεύτερο κυρίως κοινωνικό. Το πρόβλημα δεν προκύπτει από κάποια «απέχθεια» στις βιολογικές ερμηνείες γενικώς (εδώ απαντάω στον panadeli), αλλά όταν οι βιολογικές ερμηνείες εφαρμόζονται σε _κατεξοχήν _κοινωνικά φαινόμενα. 

Για να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα, δεν έχει πάει κανένας κοινωνικός επιστήμονας να ερμηνεύσει την κίνηση της γης με τη γλωσσολογία, ούτε τους 9 μήνες εγκυμοσύνης με τις πολιτισμικές σπουδές. Δεν μπορεί να παρατηρείς ότι _συστηματικά _σε μια κοινωνία οι γυναίκες μπορούν να έχουν πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό ερωτικών συντρόφων ενώ σε μια άλλη _συστηματικά _μπορούν να έχουν μόνο έναν, και να ερμηνεύεις και τα δύο φαινόμενα χρησιμοποιώντας τη βιολογία, γιατί τότε έχουμε μια έννοια-λάστιχο που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί παντού: Η γιαγιά μου ήταν μονογαμική αφού πήγε με έναν άντρα στη ζωή της, η φίλη μου η Ερμιόνη είναι μονογαμική γιατί δεν έκανε ποτέ σεξ έξω από τις 150 σχέσεις που είχε μέχρι τώρα στη ζωή της, και αυτά τα δύο μαζί οφείλονται στο ότι από τη φύση της η γυναίκα είναι μονογαμική γιατί πρέπει, ξερωγώ, να θηλάζει (δική μου βερσιόν). Μ' άλλα λόγια, επιχειρείται η ερμηνεία των _σχέσεων _ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους, σχέσεις οι οποίες υπάρχουν μόνο _κοινωνικά _(δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει εξωκοινωνική σχέση μεταξύ ανθρώπων), με βασικό εργαλείο τη βιολογία. Το ότι μπαίνουν και βιολογικοί παράγοντες σε κάθε κοινωνικό φαινόμενο αυτό είναι σίγουρο, π.χ. είτε με έναν είτε με 150 άντρες, είτε με μία είτε με 150 γυναίκες, ο γενικός κανόνας είναι ότι μια γυναίκα θα νιώσει σίγουρα την επιθυμία να κάνει σεξ, κι αυτή η επιθυμία δεν θα εξαρτάται από πολιτισμικούς ή κοινωνικούς παράγοντες. Από κοινωνικούς παράγοντες εξαρτάται μόνο το τι θα κάνει μ' αυτή την επιθυμία.*

Προσωπικά πάντως δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο στην τάση να προτείνονται για τα πάντα βιολογικές ερμηνείες. Η απέχθεια για την οποία μίλησε πιο πριν ο panadeli είναι απέχθεια μάλλον για τις κοινωνικές και όχι για τις βιολογικές ερμηνείες, γιατί οι κοινωνικές ερμηνείες σημαίνουν και δυνατότητες αλλαγής της κοινωνίας, ενώ οι βιολογικές συνεπάγονται συμβιβασμό με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, με την (σχεδόν) αιώνια φύση. Έτσι, η κατάθλιψη δεν οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι κάποιος έχασε τη δουλειά του ή ζει μέσα σε ανεπίλυτα κοινωνικά αδιέξοδα, αλλά στο γονίδιο της κατάθλιψης, οι γυναίκες δεν καταπιέζονται π.χ. από ένα πατριαρχικό σύστημα που μπορεί να αλλάξει, αλλά γιατί είναι από τη φύση τους πιο αδύναμες κλπ. (Δεν αποδίδω αυτόν τον τρόπο σκέψης στον panadeli, εννοείται. Γενικά μιλάω για αυτά που βλέπουμε γύρω μας.) 

@panadeli: μια απορία. Αναφέρεις κάποιες έρευνες και λες π.χ. πως έχει αποδειχτεί ότι οι άντρες έλκονται από μικρότερες γυναίκες. Γιατί, έχει βρεθεί ότι οι νέες γυναίκες έλκονται από 70ρηδες; Ή, λες ότι η πολυγαμικότητα του άντρα έχει τεκμηριωθεί. Ενώ έχει τεκμηριωθεί αντίστοιχα η μονογαμικότητα της γυναίκας; Και αν ναι, πού μετρήθηκε; Στη Σουηδία, ή στα χωριά της Ινδίας που θάβουν τις γυναίκες μαζί με τους άντρες τους; Θέλω να πω, αυτά που λες πως έχουν τεκμηριωθεί μπορεί να ισχύουν, δε σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν ισχύουν για _όλους _τους ανθρώπους, άντρες και γυναίκες.

*Αν και βέβαια μπορεί, για κοινωνικούς λόγους, να μην _αναγνωρίζει _καν αυτή την επιθυμία ως σεξουαλική, (γιατί έχει μάθει ότι δεν υπάρχει γυναικεία επιθυμία για σεξ), αλλά να τη θεωρεί π.χ. «υστερία» (κάτι τέτοια δεν μελετούσε ο Φρόιντ στον καιρό του; )


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στη συζήτηση αυτή μιλάμε από την αρχή για την Ελληνική κοινωνία. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα. Οπότε ο κοινωνικός παράγοντας έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στη συζήτηση σε σχέση με τον βιολογικό.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 18, 2012)

anef said:


> Γιατί, έχει βρεθεί ότι οι νέες γυναίκες έλκονται από 70ρηδες;



Όχι, γιατί; Πότε το είπα αυτό; 



anef said:


> Θέλω να πω, αυτά που λες πως έχουν τεκμηριωθεί μπορεί να ισχύουν, δε σημαίνει όμως ότι ισχύουν για *όλους *τους ανθρώπους, άντρες και γυναίκες.



Μα προφανώς! Το έγραψα ήδη αυτό αναλυτικά παραπάνω. Εγώ μίλησα για κάποιους γενικούς _κανόνες,_ οι οποίοι όλοι έχουν και πάμπολλες εξαιρέσεις. Δεν είπα πουθένα ότι υπάρχει κάτι που ισχύει για _όλους_ τους ανθρώπους. Μάλιστα έγραψα μια ολόκληρη παράγραφο στο #44 για να το εξηγήσω αυτό αναλυτικά.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τη μονογαμικότητα των γυναικών που λες, όχι δεν έχει τεκμηριωθεί πουθενά. Ίσα ίσα, σε όλες τις κοινωνίες που έχουν μελετηθεί έχουν καταγραφεί κρούσματα μοιχείας από την πλευρά των γυναικών (και των ανδρών φυσικά). Όμως δεν έγραψα εγώ ότι οι γυναίκες είναι οπωσδήποτε μονογαμικές. Αυτό που κατά λέξη έγραψα στο #17 και προκάλεσε όλη αυτή την αντίδραση είναι: "Για παράδειγμα, οι άνδρες έχουν _μεγαλύτερη ροπή_ προς την πολυγαμία και οι γυναίκες προς τη μονογαμία." Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι άνδρες είναι ντε και καλά πολυγαμικοί και οι γυναίκες ντε και καλά μονογαμικες. Σημαίνει απλά ότι, σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες, και _κατά μέσο όρο πάντα,_ οι άνδρες επιθυμούν περισσότερο την πολυγαμία. Ή, αν θες να το διαβάσεις αντίστροφα, σε σχέση με τους άνδρες, οι γυναίκες κατά μέσο όρο επιθυμούν περισσότερο τη μονογαμία. Πρόσεξε ότι εδώ μιλάμε πάντοτε για μέσους όρους και πάντοτε για το ένα φύλο σε σχέση με το άλλο. 
Από πού τεκμαίρεται η διαφορά; Από μελέτες του ιστορικού παρελθόντος, από ανθρωπολογικές έρευνες σε εκατοντάδες πρωτόγονες φυλές, και από σύγχρονες έρευνες στις δυτικές κοινωνίες, με τη βοήθεια σταθμισμένων ερωτηματολογίων, συνεντεύξεων και ορισμένων έξυπνα σχεδιασμένων πειραμάτων.

Και μια μικρή παράκληση: Δεν θα αδικήσω κανέναν που θα μου πει ότι βαρέθηκε να διαβάσει τις φλυαρίες μου. Αλλά για όποιον κάνει τον κόπο να απαντήσει σε αυτά που γράφω, θα ήθελα πρώτα να κάνει τον κόπο να τα διαβάσει προσεκτικά. Θα δει ότι τις περισσότερες ενστάσεις του τις έχω προλάβει ήδη. Για παράδειγμα, η Μπέρνι γράφει στο #49: "αν τη σεξουαλική μας συμπεριφορά την όριζε _αποκλειστικά και μόνο_ το βασικό μας ένστικτο..." Αυτό το "αποκλειστικά και μόνο" εγώ δεν το έγραψα πουθενά. Αντίθετα, άφησα πολύ χώρο για τις πάμπολλες κοινωνικές/πολιτισμικές/θρησκευτικές επιδράσεις. Και διαπιστώνω αργότερα ότι η Μπέρνι τελικά συμφωνεί πλήρως μαζί μου, γιατί παρακάτω γράφει: "Προφανώς δεν αρνούμαι ότι η εξελικτική κληρονομιά επηρεάζει τις ενέργειές μας." Εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2012)

anef said:


> *Αν και βέβαια μπορεί, για κοινωνικούς λόγους, να μην _αναγνωρίζει _καν αυτή την επιθυμία ως σεξουαλική, (γιατί έχει μάθει ότι δεν υπάρχει γυναικεία επιθυμία για σεξ), αλλά να τη θεωρεί π.χ. «υστερία» (κάτι τέτοια δεν μελετούσε ο Φρόιντ στον καιρό του; )


Από τα λίγα έργα του Φρόιντ που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα, δεν έχω διαπιστώσει να λέει πουθενά ότι δεν υπάρχει γυναικεία επιθυμία για σεξ - ίσα ίσα. Κάτι άλλο θα ήταν και αντίθετο εν γένει με το έργο του, καθώς και με τις βασικές θεωρίες που το διέπουν, νομίζω. Βέβαια, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με τη γυναικεία ψυχολογία όσο με την ανδρική, κυρίως επειδή το βασικό του υποκείμενο μελέτης ήταν ο εαυτός του. Δεδομένης μάλιστα και της εποχής στην οποία έζησε, όσο και του ρηξικέλευθου χαρακτήρα του έργου του, θα ήταν νομίζω αξιοπερίεργο να είχε καταφέρει να έχει ισάριθμους ασθενείς και από τα δύο φύλα.


----------



## anef (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Από τα λίγα έργα του Φρόιντ που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα, δεν έχω διαπιστώσει να λέει πουθενά ότι δεν υπάρχει γυναικεία επιθυμία για σεξ - ίσα ίσα.



Αυτό ακριβώς λέω. Ο Φρόιντ μπορεί να μιλάει (και) για γυναικεία επιθυμία, οι ασθενείς του όμως να πήγαιναν με «πρόβλημα υστερίας» (άρα να μην αναγνώριζαν την καταπίεση της επιθυμίας). Από μνήμης αυτά, μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2012)

Μα κανείς ασθενής του δεν αναγνώριζε την καταπίεση της επιθυμίας - εξάλλου, αυτό ακριβώς ήταν και το καινοτόμο στο έργο του Φρόιντ, ότι ερμήνευσε την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά ως εκδήλωση βαθύτερων επιθυμιών, κατά κανόνα καταπιεσμένων. Συν τοις άλλοις, αυτό που εκείνος ονόμαζε «υστερία» δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που λέμε σήμερα στην καθομιλουμένη υστερία. Δεν χρησιμοποιούσε τον όρο υποτιμητικά, όπως τον χρησιμοποιούμε κάποιες φορές σήμερα, το κάθε άλλο. Με τον όρο αυτό -από ό,τι έχω διαπιστώσει- χαρακτήριζε ένα σύνολο ψυχοσωματικών εκδηλώσεων (πονοκεφάλους, δυσκολία στην αναπνοή κτλ) τις οποίες απέδιδε σε ψυχολογικό τραύμα σεξουαλικής, συνήθως, φύσης, ή σε προβλήματα στη σεξουαλική ζωή της ασθενούς.

Βέβαια, έχω διαβάσει μόνο 4 βιβλία του ως τώρα, οπότε είναι αρκετά πιθανό κάτι να μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Βέβαια, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με τη γυναικεία ψυχολογία όσο με την ανδρική, κυρίως επειδή το βασικό του υποκείμενο μελέτης ήταν ο εαυτός του. Δεδομένης μάλιστα και της εποχής στην οποία έζησε, όσο και του ρηξικέλευθου χαρακτήρα του έργου του, θα ήταν νομίζω αξιοπερίεργο να είχε καταφέρει να έχει ισάριθμους ασθενείς και από τα δύο φύλα.



Έχω χρόνια να διαβάσω Φρόιντ, αλλά απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι αυτό είναι τελείως λάθος: πάρα πολλές ασθενείς είχε, τόσο διάσημες όσο και άσημες. Κάποιες από τις γνωστές ιστορίες των ασθενών του είχαν να κάνουν με το ρόλο της γυναίκας (βλ. Ντόρα). Κυκλοφορούν λίστες στο διαδίκτυο, με πολλά ονόματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2012)

Τι δουλειά έχει ο κομπογιαννίτης Φρόιντ στην συζήτηση;


----------



## anef (Jul 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι δουλειά έχει ο κομπογιαννίτης Φρόιντ στην συζήτηση;



Έκανα το μέγα σφάλμα να τον αναφέρω παρεμπιπτόντως, σε παρένθεση, και με ερωτηματικό στο τέλος. Ασυγχώρητα πράματα. 

@panadeli: Μόνο μια διευκρίνιση, χωρίς να μπω άλλο στην ουσία: η δεύτερη παραπομπή σου στο δικό μου κείμενο είναι λάθος. Εγώ έγραψα: δεν σημαίνει πως *δεν *ισχύουν για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Δυο αρνήσεις, μία κατάφαση: δηλαδή αυτά _ισχύουν _για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Έτσι μπορεί να καταλάβεις και το 1ο ερώτημα: δεν είπα πουθενά ότι το είπες, εγώ θέτω το ερώτημα για να καταλήξω στο παραπάνω συμπέρασμα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2012)

Κι εγώ αναρωτιόμουνα πώς φτάσαμε στον Φρόιντ. Λυπάμαι κιόλας που θα λείψω μερικές μέρες και δεν θα συμμετέχω στη συνέχεια, αλλά ίσως είναι και καλύτερα κιόλας γιατί εγώ έχω ένα μεγάλο ελάττωμα (που δεν το θεωρώ ΕΓΩ ελάττωμα), δεν μπορώ να μην φέρω σε συζήτηση παραδείγματα και ανέκδοτα, και αυτή εδώ η συζήτηση είναι για τον καθένα μας βασισμένη σε προσωπικές εμπειρίες. Αν ήμασταν μια παρέα κοινωνιολόγοι ίσως να μπορούσαμε να ξεχωρίσουμε το προσωπικό από το θεωρητικό, αλλά δεν είμαστε.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 19, 2012)

anef said:


> @panadeli: Μόνο μια διευκρίνιση, χωρίς να μπω άλλο στην ουσία: η δεύτερη παραπομπή σου στο δικό μου κείμενο είναι λάθος. Εγώ έγραψα: δεν σημαίνει πως *δεν *ισχύουν για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Δυο αρνήσεις, μία κατάφαση: δηλαδή αυτά _ισχύουν _για όλους τους ανθρώπους.



Α, οκ, τώρα έπιασα την αντίρρησή σου. Δεν το διάβασα καλά.
Λες δηλαδή ότι και οι γυναίκες προτιμούν εικοσάχρονους από εβδομηντάχρονους. Ναι, πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνει αυτό. Δεν αναφέρθηκα καθόλου στις πιθανολογούμενες διαφορές μεταξύ των φύλων ως προς αυτό το ζήτημα, αφενός για να μην περιπλέξω τα πράγματα και αφετέρου για να μην με πυροβολήσετε που θα αναμασούσα άλλο ένα κλισέ. Γι αυτό ίσως και δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτησή σου. Έθιξα το θέμα της προτίμησης των ανδρών για νεαρές γυναίκες απλά ως ένα παράδειγμα σεξουαλικής προτίμησης πίσω από την οποία κρύβεται (στο βάθος κάπου έστω, ενδεχομένως επενδεδυμένο με κοινωνικά, πολιτισμικά, θρησκευτικά κλπ στοιχεία) ένα προφανές βιολογικό αίτιο. Θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα και οι γυναίκες να εκδηλώνουν την ίδια προτίμηση, πράγματι. 

Spoiler alert: Ακολουθεί κλισέ

Την εκδηλώνουν όντως; Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, σε μεγάλο βαθμό ναι. Αλλά όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με τους άνδρες. Οι άνδρες φαίνεται να δίνουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία στη φυσική εμφάνιση και την ηλικία των γυναικών απ' ό,τι οι γυναίκες στη φυσική εμφάνιση και την ηλικία των ανδρών. Από τη μεριά τους, οι γυναίκες φαίνεται να δίνουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία στην προσωπικότητα και την κοινωνική θέση των ανδρών απ' ό,τι οι άνδρες στην προσωπικότητα και την κοινωνική θέση των γυναικών. Όλα αυτά κατά μέσο όρο πάντα κλπ κλπ, και με τις πλείστες όσες εξαιρέσεις. Και εννοείται ότι ούτε οι γυναίκες αδιαφορούν για τη φυσική εμφάνιση των ανδρών, ούτε οι άνδρες αδιαφορούν για την προσωπικότητα των γυναικών. Τα δεδομένα σχετικά με αυτό το ζήτημα προέρχονται κυρίως από τις έρευνες του David Buss, εξελικτικού ψυχολόγου στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Τέξας στο Όστιν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ζάζουλα, και το σεξ ένα είδους σχέση είδος σχέσης είναι, καθώς συνεπάγεται μια, έστω και ολιγόχρονη, σύνδεση δύο ατόμων. Δεν έγραψα «σχέση» εννοώντας κάτι άλλο.


Α, πολύ ωραία τότε, επειδή μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις! Κατ' αρχάς, επίτρεψέ μου να διατυπώσω την προηγούμενη δήλωσή σου του #47 με τρόπο που να ενσωματώνει την παραπάνω επεξήγηση: «Υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ δείγματα γυναίκας που δεν επιδιώκουν κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα από το σεξ το οποίο κάνουν». Αυτός λοιπόν ο πληθυσμός θα μας επιτρέψει να ελέγξουμε τις υποθέσεις που έπεσαν νωρίτερα κατά τη συζήτηση:

Υπόθεση Α: Με το να μην επιδιώκουν κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα από το σεξ έχουν αποκτήσει τη ρετσινιά της εύκολης, της τσούλας, της πουτάνας. Ή, στην —ας πούμε— καλύτερη περίπτωση, της παγωμένης, της χωρίς συναισθήματα, της γυναίκας αράχνης, της τεκνατζούς αν δεν έχουν ηλικιακούς περιορισμούς. (#14)
Υπόθεση Β: Με το να μην επιδιώκουν κάτι σε αντάλλαγμα από το σεξ οι άντρες που τις γνωρίζουν είτε εκλογικεύουν το φαινόμενο (λέγοντας: είναι εύκολη/πουτάνα/πέφτει για όλους κτλ) ή στρίβουν γωνία από απόσταση μόλις τις βλέπουν. (#15)
Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν και πάλι. Κι επειδή τα δείγματα είναι πάρα πολλά, θα έχουμε κάποιο στατιστικώς σημαντικό αποτέλεσμα ώστε να δούμε τι τελικά συμβαίνει. Αν η συμπεριφορά τους αυτή οδηγεί συστηματικά σε αρνητικό κοινωνικό στιγματισμό, πιθανότατα θα γεννάται ένα αντικίνητρο για να υιοθετήσουν την εν λόγω συμπεριφορά περισσόερες γυναίκες που επίσης κι εκείνες κατά βάθος το θέλουν. Επίσης, θα μπορέσουμε να δούμε και το τι ήταν εκείνο που έκανε τις συγκεκριμένες γυναίκες να αγνοήσουν αυτόν τον στιγματισμό. Τώρα βέβαια, απλώς επειδή εγώ τυχαίνει να μην γνωρίζω τα συγκεκριμένα δείγματα (κι αυτή ακριβώς ήταν η πρόκληση που απηύθυνα στο #3 και ξεκίνησε το πανηγύρι — δεν ήταν κάποια δογματική γενίκευση, όπως θεώρησε η oliver_twisted στο #42, επρόκειτο απλώς για ένα «γιά πείτε μου, λοιπόν»· το οποίο γέννησε μια αναντίρρητα ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα), θα επιφορτιστείτε εσείς με τη διενέργεια της έρευνας, εντάξει; Και τα αποτελέσματα τα αναρτούμε εδώ (αν χρειαστεί SPSS, το αναλαμβάνω εγώ).



Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά, δεν ανήγαγα κάτι σε αντικειμενικό, για τον εαυτό μου μίλησα. Τώρα τα περί άρνησης και αυταπάτης δεν καταλαβαίνω πόθεν συνάγονται σε ό,τι αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση.


Κατ' αρχάς εγώ δεν μίλησα επί προσωπικού, δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα. Ήδη από το #11 παρακάλεσα να μην προσωποποιούμε τη συζήτηση ώστε να μπορέσουμε να την διεξαγάγουμε όσο πιο αμερόληπτα μπορούμε ως μη-ειδικοί. (Παρεμπιπτόντως, το αντίθετο του «προσωπικός» —στο #69 αναφέρομαι— δεν είναι το «θεωρητικός», αλλά μάλλον το «γενικός». Όπως και στα γλωσσικά, υπάρχει το ιδιόλεκτό μας —που είναι το αντίστοιχο του «προσωπικού»— αλλά υπάρχουν και τα σώματα κειμένων και τα λεξικά — που περιλαμβάνουν ή περιγράφουν αντίστοιχα το «γενικό», όχι φυσικά το «θεωρητικό».)

Το σχόλιό μου σχετικά με την άρνηση και την αυταπάτη —το οποίο, ας το ξαναναφέρω μιας και παρεμβλήθηκε η παρένθεση, δεν στόχευε σε εσένα προσωπικά— ήταν (και παραμένει) απλώς ένα γενικό σχόλιο σχετικά με το πώς οι άνθρωποι αυτοαξιολογούν τις συμπεριφορές τους (και ο τρόπος άλλωστε με τον οποίο αυτοαξιολογείται το άτομο προσφέρει πολύτιμα στοιχεία κατά την ψυχανάλυση). Επίσης έχει μετρηθεί ότι άτομα με growth mindset στον εξεταζόμενο τομέα νοοτροπίας & συμπεριφοράς θα προβούν σε μια σχετικά ειλικρινή αυτοαξιολόγηση, ενώ άτομα με fixed mindset στον εν λόγω τομέα θα παραδώσουν μια αυτοαξιολόγηση ανακριβή, ωραιοποιημένη, εκλογικευμένη — κι ακόμη και με ψέματα, ακόμα κι όταν γνωρίζουν πως ο ερευνητής γνωρίζει την αλήθεια για εκείνους. Οπότε το σχόλιό μου πήγαινε στο ότι ναι μεν «πολλά δείγματα γυναικών δεν επιδιώκουν κάτι άλλο στο σεξ» αλλά αυτό το πιστεύουν οι ίδιες (είναι «κατά δήλωσή τους», που λένε κι οι νομικοί) κι επομένως χρειάζεται, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει με κάθε υποκειμενική άποψη, να κάνουμε και τη σχετική αναγωγή σε μια πιο αντικειμενική κλίμακα — όπου ορισμένες αυτοαξιολογήσεις θα αποδειχθούν ακριβέστατες, κάποιες άλλες θα αποδειχθούν έτσι-κι-έτσι και κάποιες τρίτες θα είναι εντελώς αναληθείς.



Palavra said:


> Με βάζεις στον πειρασμό να πω ότι έχεις στο μυαλό σου ένα στερεότυπο (κάποια λέει Χ άρα εννοεί Ψ που προέρχεται από το Φ επομένως η κάποια είναι Α) το οποίο προβάλεις στα λεγόμενα των άλλων.


Αυτός ο συλλογισμός θα μπορούσε να αληθεύει για αρκετές από τις απόψεις που κατατέθηκαν εδώ σε απάντηση άλλων (και δεν είναι σωστό να αυτοεξαιρεθώ από ύποπτος). Το εάν όντως αληθεύει ή όχι, για όλους τους εν δυνάμει κατηγορούμενους, μπορεί αν συναχθεί εάν κάποιος θελήσει (και είναι σε θέση να το κάνει) να κρίνει εντελώς αντικειμενικά την επιχειρηματολογία καθενός και να επιβεβαιώσει ή διαψεύσει τη λογική συνέχεια και συνέπειά της. Εάν τώρα απ' την άλλη ήταν να πάω στο φαινόμενο της προβολής στερεοτύπων _στα δικά μου_ λεγόμενα, εκεί έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν θα ξέμενα από παραδείγματα. :)



SBE said:


> Παρατηρώ ότι κάνουμε κύκλους γιατί συμβαίνει το εξής: [...]
> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, Ζαζ, μου φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορεί να σε πείσει κανείς- όχι να σου αλλάξει γνώμη, απλά να σε κάνει να δεχτείς ότι υπάρχει ποικιλία συμπεριφορών και ίσως εσύ βλέπεις κυρίως τη μία ή ερμηνεύεις τα πάντα μέσα από το πρίσμα της μίας.


Παρότι δεν πιστεύω ότι εγώ ευθύνομαι για το ότι η συζήτηση «κάνει κύκλους» (ούτε καν πιστεύω πως «κάνει κύκλους»), να επισημάνω ένα χαρακτηριστικό μου που πιθανότατα με κάνει ενοχλητικό: Πάντα εξετάζω τη λογική συνέχεια και την εσωτερική συνέπεια των διαφόρων τοποθετήσεων που πέφτουν στο τραπέζι. Απ' την άλλη είμαι προθυμότατος να διορθώσω όλες τις λανθασμένες τοποθετήσεις ή συναγωγές συμπερασμάτων που ενδέχεται να έχω κάνει, επομένως όπου δείτε να έχω υποπέσει σε σφάλματα λογικής παρακαλώ να μου τα υποδείξετε ώστε να ανασκευάσω και/ή να διορθώσω.

Στην ταμπακιέρα, τώρα: Εννοείται ότι δέχομαι (αυτό δα έλειπε!) πως υπάρχει ποικιλία συμπεριφορών. Ούτε φυσικά έχει νόημα να ερμηνεύεται μια συμπεριφορά μέσα από το πρίσμα μιας άλλης συμπεριφοράς (αν και δεν κατάλαβα πού υπέπεσα σ' αυτό). Αλλά εξίσου φυσικά υπάρχουν γενικές αρχές και μέθοδοι, κι είναι απόλυτα λογικό να επιχειρείται μέσω αυτών η ερμηνεία των διαφόρων συμπεριφορών. Οι εκδηλώσεις κάθε συμπεριφοράς στον πραγματικό κόσμο είναι αναμενόμενο να παρουσιάζουν διασπορά — αλλά και το εύρος και το είδος της διασποράς είναι εν πολλοίς προβλέψιμα. Είναι όμως εντελώς άλλο το να νιώθουμε πως δεν μας εκφράζει (ή δεν μας περιγράφει επακριβώς) κάποια γενική αρχή επειδή εμείς είμαστε (ή πιστεύουμε ότι είμαστε ή θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι είμαστε) διαφορετικοί· πρώτ' απ' όλα υφίστανται διαφοροποιήσεις όπως προανέφερα, δεν είμαστε όλοι κλώνοι με ενιαία συμπεριφορά. Αλλά υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να μην μας αρέσει μεν, αλλά να έχει ποσοστό αλήθειας δε. Ούτε εμένα νιώθω πως με εκφράζει το νούμερο που δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου ή η ημερομηνία που γράφει η ταυτότητά μου, αλλά δεν παύουν να έχουν κι αυτά τη δική τους δόση αντικειμενικής πραγματικότητας.



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το "μέσα από το πρίσμα" ήταν που έλεγα πιο πάνω ότι με κάνει επιφυλακτική, και ότι δεν μου αρέσει να με θεωρούν δυνάμει Χ, Υ, Ζ πριν με γνωρίσουν.


Αυτό το «μέσα από το πρίσμα» είναι τόσο συχνή εκδήλωση ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς που, αν ήταν να έχω 1€ για κάθε φορά που εμφανιζόταν σε κάποιο ποστ εδώ στο φόρουμ, θα 'βγαζα αρκετά για να πάρω εισιτήρια για όλες τις εκδηλώσεις και τα αγωνίσματα και των φετεινών και των τριών επόμενων Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων (κι ένα μικρό «ευχαριστώ» θα έπρεπε να το πω και σε σένα, SBE :twit:).

Τώρα, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, οι άνθρωποι γύρω μας ούτως ή άλλως προβαίνουν σε υποθέσεις και σχηματίζουν εικόνα κι άποψη για το άτομό μας ερήμην μας και χωρίς εμείς να μπορούμε να ανασχέσουμε τη διαδικασία. Ωστόσο η αίσθηση της αδικίας που πιθανόν μας χαλά τη διάθεση όταν το αναλογιζόμαστε αυτό μπορεί να αμβλυνθεί με τις παρακάτω σκέψεις:
Η εικόνα που έχει για εμάς ένας τρίτος, και μάλιστα χωρίς να μας έχει γνωρίσει από κοντά, δεν αλλάζει το ποιοι _είμαστε_.
Ένας άνθρωπος που _πραγματικά _αξίζει δεν πρόκειται να μας κρίνει, και μάλιστα τελεσίδικα, με βάση μόνον ενδείξεις και στερεότυπα χωρίς να μας έχει γνωρίσει.
Ακόμη όμως κι αν σε κάποιον βαθμό το κάνει, εάν πρόκειται για άνθρωπο που αξίζει πραγματικά τότε μόλις μας γνωρίσει _θα αλλάξει_ την εικόνα που έχει για εμάς.
Εάν όμως ένας άνθρωπος έχει κολλήσει τόσο σε μια αρχική εξ αποστάσεως εντύπωση που είναι προϊόν ενδείξεων και στερεοτύπων, τότε δεν αξίζει να τον γνωρίσουμε και να του προσφέρουμε χώρο στον κόσμο μας _εμείς_.
Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο σ' έναν άνθρωπο να του έχει γεννηθεί η επιθυμία να μας γνωρίσει _επειδή ακριβώς_ πιστεύει πως είμαστε δυνάμει ΧΥΖ κι αυτό τον ενδιαφέρει.
ΥΓ Μπορεί βέβαια και να έχει και δίκιο: Να είμαστε _πράγματι _ΧΥΖ κι απλώς εμείς να αρνούμαστε να το δούμε / παραδεχθούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2012)

On a lighter note: Το μαραθώνιο σεξ και η πολυγαμία μειώνουν το προσδόκιμο ζωής. :scared:


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2012)

OK, μερικές απορίες ανάμικτες: λες Ζαζ ότι _"αλλά αυτό το πιστεύουν οι ίδιες (είναι «κατά δήλωσή τους», που λένε κι οι νομικοί) κι επομένως χρειάζεται, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει με κάθε υποκειμενική άποψη, να κάνουμε και τη σχετική αναγωγή σε μια πιο αντικειμενική κλίμακα"_. 
Και πως ορίζεται η αντικειμενική κλίμακα; Ειδικά σε θέμα προσωπικό, όπως είναι η σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά, πως θα έχει κάποιος αρκετές γνώσεις για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα; Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για εμάς τους απλούς παρατηρητές, όχι για τον ψυχαναλυτή ή τον εξομολόγο.
Και στο ίδιο πνεύμα, από τα 1-5 (που ακούγονται σαν συμβουλες για αισθηματικά ζητήματα, ενώ εγώ μίλαγα για κάθε συναναστροφή), το πρόβλημα είναι όταν στην μη σεξουαλική συναναστοφή υπάρχουν τέτοιες ιδέες. Με νοιάζει όταν ο προϊστάμενός μου πιστευει ότι όλες οι γυναίκες που έχουν υψηλές θέσεις τις απόκτησαν γιατί κοιμήθηκαν με τον προιστάμενό τους (εφόσον οι γυναίκες ζητάνε ανταλλάγματα για το σεξ, άρα το σεξ είναι το κύριο εργαλείο για την επίτευξη στόχων). Και με νοιάζει γιατί τότε θα πρέπει να κάνω τριπλάσια δουλειά απο τους άλλους για να αποδείξω ότι δεν έιμαι ελέφαντας. Απέχει πολύ από αυτό που συζητάμε; Δε νομίζω. 

ΥΓ Το να με θεωρήσει κανείς ελαφρών ηθών ίσως να το έπαιρνα για κομπλιμέντο. Το να με θεωρήσει κουτοπόνηρη θα ήταν μεγάλη προσβολή. Το σεξ με ανταλλάγματα όπως το περιγράφεις στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα είναι κουτοπόνηρη συμπεριφορά. Kαι πάντα η απορία μου ήταν, από τη μια έχεις μια κουτοπόνηρη γυναικούλα που νομίζει ότι έχει το χρυσό #[email protected]#% που τους τουμπάρει όλους κι από την άλλη τι έχεις; Έναν ηλίθιο που δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι τον δουλευουν ψιλό γαζί; Έναν λιγούρη που δεν τον νοιάζει τίποτα αρκεί να πηδήξει; Έναν παραιτημένο κακομοίρη; Τα φαινόμενα αυτά πάνε δυο- δυο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> On a lighter note: Το μαραθώνιο σεξ και η πολυγαμία μειώνουν το προσδόκιμο ζωής. :scared:


:woot::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Με τρόμαξες προς στιγμήν, Ζαζ, γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι σε συνδυασμό με τις άλλες καταχρήσεις μου, αυτό ήταν, μετρημένα τα ψωμιά μου, ας ξεκινήσω να γράφω τη διαθήκη μου


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Kαι πάντα η απορία μου ήταν, από τη μια έχεις μια κουτοπόνηρη γυναικούλα που νομίζει ότι έχει το χρυσό #[email protected]#% που τους τουμπάρει όλους κι από την άλλη τι έχεις; Έναν ηλίθιο που δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι τον δουλευουν ψιλό γαζί; Έναν λιγούρη που δεν τον νοιάζει τίποτα αρκεί να πηδήξει; Έναν παραιτημένο κακομοίρη; Τα φαινόμενα αυτά πάνε δυο- δυο.


 Σόρι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ.:laugh: Μαθηματικά, από δημοσίευση σε έγκριτο επιστημονικό νήμα :



daeman said:


> ROMANCE MATHEMATICS
> Smart man + smart woman = romance
> Smart man + dumb woman = affair
> Dumb man + smart woman = marriage
> ...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> OK, μερικές απορίες ανάμικτες: λες Ζαζ ότι _"αλλά αυτό το πιστεύουν οι ίδιες (είναι «κατά δήλωσή τους», που λένε κι οι νομικοί) κι επομένως χρειάζεται, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει με κάθε υποκειμενική άποψη, να κάνουμε και τη σχετική αναγωγή σε μια πιο αντικειμενική κλίμακα"_. Και πως ορίζεται η αντικειμενική κλίμακα; Ειδικά σε θέμα προσωπικό, όπως είναι η σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά, πως θα έχει κάποιος αρκετές γνώσεις για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα; Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για εμάς τους απλούς παρατηρητές, όχι για τον ψυχαναλυτή ή τον εξομολόγο.


Για έναν απλό παρατηρητή θεωρώ πως είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να κάνει αντικειμενική αξιολόγηση, ιδίως επειδή μπαίνουν στη μέση και οι προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις (που μπορεί να είναι έως και ιδεοληψίες) του παρατηρητή και περιπλέκουν ακόμη περισσότερο την κατάσταση.



SBE said:


> Και στο ίδιο πνεύμα, από τα 1-5 (που ακούγονται σαν συμβουλές για αισθηματικά ζητήματα, ενώ εγώ μίλαγα για κάθε συναναστροφή), το πρόβλημα είναι όταν στην μη σεξουαλική συναναστροφή υπάρχουν τέτοιες ιδέες. Με νοιάζει όταν ο προϊστάμενός μου πιστεύει ότι όλες οι γυναίκες που έχουν υψηλές θέσεις τις απόκτησαν γιατί κοιμήθηκαν με τον προϊστάμενό τους (εφόσον οι γυναίκες ζητάνε ανταλλάγματα για το σεξ, άρα το σεξ είναι το κύριο εργαλείο για την επίτευξη στόχων). Και με νοιάζει γιατί τότε θα πρέπει να κάνω τριπλάσια δουλειά από τους άλλους για να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας. Απέχει πολύ από αυτό που συζητάμε; Δεν νομίζω.


Εγώ δεν είχα τη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά στο μυαλό μου όταν έγραφα τα 1-5· τα είπα γενικώς για τον σχηματισμό προκαταλήψεων όσον αφορά εμάς στο μυαλό τρίτων που δεν μας έχουν γνωρίσει προσωπικά. Λυπάμαι που, τουλάχιστον στα δικά σου μάτια, φαίνονται σαν υλικό από στήλη αισθηματικών συμβουλών διότι δεν ήταν αυτή η επιδίωξή μου (αλλά ίσως μου δείχνεις τον δρόμο για μια επαγγελματική διέξοδο ). Ωστόσο αυτό που είπα εισαγωγικά (πως δηλαδή «οι άνθρωποι γύρω μας *ούτως ή άλλως* προβαίνουν σε υποθέσεις και σχηματίζουν εικόνα κι άποψη για το άτομό μας *ερήμην μας* και χωρίς εμείς να μπορούμε να ανασχέσουμε τη διαδικασία») συνεχίζει και να ισχύει και να μας επηρεάζει όλους (σε διαφορετικό βαθμό τον καθέναν μας, αλλά ο βαθμός αυτός δεν εξαρτάται μόνον από εμάς — εξαρτάται και από το είδος της σχέσης, το ποιο είναι το άλλο μέρος και ποιος ο ρόλος του στη ζωή μας, το είδος και ο βαθμός σοβαρότητας του στερεοτύπου από το οποίο επηρεάζεται ο άλλος, οι βαθμοί ελευθερίας που έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας εν προκειμένω κ.ά.).

Κι επειδή έγινε, έστω και en passant, πάλι αναφορά στα ανταλλάγματα του σεξ, να θυμίσω αυτό που έχω πει ήδη από το #11 σχετικά με το τι _εγώ _εννοώ με τα «ανταλλάγματα» αυτά: «Εννοώ το γεγονός ότι οι γυναίκες συχνότατα εντάσσουν το σεξ ως κάτι που συνυπάρχει με μια σχέση ενώ οι άντρες κατά κανόνα μπορούν να το δουν (και) ως κάτι αυθύπαρκτο. Οπότε *η απαίτηση να παράσχει ο άντρας το υπόλοιπο πακέτο σχέσης (κατά περίπτωση) είναι ένα επιδιωκόμενο αντάλλαγμα** το οποίο —εάν απουσίαζε ένα τέτοιο αίτημα απ' τη μεριά της γυναίκας— είναι εξόχως αμφίβολο εάν θα έσπευδε (ή θα του παίρναγε καν απ' το μυαλό) να παράσχει ο άντρας.*» Οπότε, από μένα τουλάχιστο, δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς πως θα γινόμουν αιτία να ρίχνεις τρίδιπλη δουλειά.

Αλλά φυσικά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο πως θα υπάρξουν και άνθρωποι (ανεξαρτήτως φύλου) που θα σε έχουν _εκ των προτέρων_ κρίνει (και επικρίνει και καταδικάσει) προτού σε γνωρίσουν — κι ότι αυτό μπορεί να αποδειχθεί πηγή μικρότερων ή μεγαλύτερων προβλημάτων για σένα. Αλλά για αυτό άλλωστε έχει ήδη σχολιάσει η Παλάβρα στο #47: «Μπορεί ένα στερεότυπο να μην το αποδέχομαι, να μην το θεωρώ σωστό, ούτε να ζω τη ζωή μου σύμφωνα με αυτό — όμως, αυτό *δεν σημαίνει ότι ότι το στερεότυπο δεν υπάρχει*». Και όσο υπάρχει, επηρεάζει ζωές.



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Το να με θεωρήσει κανείς ελαφρών ηθών ίσως να το έπαιρνα για κομπλιμέντο.


Μα, μετά «το καλαμάρι του βαρκάρη» που σχολίασες στο #74, ε δεν του αφήνεις κι εσύ πολλά περιθώρια του ανθρώπου! :twit:



SBE said:


> Το να με θεωρήσει κουτοπόνηρη θα ήταν μεγάλη προσβολή. Το σεξ με ανταλλάγματα όπως το περιγράφεις στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα είναι κουτοπόνηρη συμπεριφορά. Kαι πάντα η απορία μου ήταν, από τη μια έχεις μια κουτοπόνηρη γυναικούλα που νομίζει ότι έχει το χρυσό #[email protected]#% που τους τουμπάρει όλους κι από την άλλη τι έχεις; Έναν ηλίθιο που δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι τον δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί; Έναν λιγούρη που δεν τον νοιάζει τίποτα αρκεί να πηδήξει; Έναν παραιτημένο κακομοίρη; Τα φαινόμενα αυτά πάνε δυο-δυο.


Όταν μια γυναίκα θέλει το σεξ της να είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης (που είναι αυτό που 'πα εξαρχής στο #11 και ξανατσιτάρισα κι εδώ πιο πάνω), αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι συνιστά κουτοπόνηρη συμπεριφορά. Κατά κανόνα δε η γυναίκα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το καθιστά αυτό σαφές αργά ή γρήγορα, οπότε συνήθως δεν τίθεται θέμα εκ των υστέρων παγίδευσης (κι εδώ που τα λέμε, σιγά την "παγίδευση" — δεν το δέσαν δα και χειροπόδαρα!). Αλλά και πάλι, κανείς άντρας εδώ δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί πως έπεσε θύμα εκμετάλλευσης, διότι κανένας δεν τον ανάγκασε ούτε τον έσυρε σιδηροδέσμιο στην εν λόγω σχέση — πάντα είχε στη διάθεσή του την ελευθερία επιλογής να μην συναινέσει, αλλά μπορεί εκείνος να προτιμούσε τα καλά και συμφέροντα για να εξασφαλίσει τον πήδον ημών τον επισυνούσιο και μετά βγαίνει και κλαίγεται. Όσο "ένοχη" μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί εδώ η γυναίκα, άλλο τόσο συνένοχος είναι κι ο μυξοκλαίων άντρας.

Τώρα, όταν δεν μιλάμε για τη μορφή αναλλαγμάτων όπως εγώ το εννοώ αλλά για την περίπτωση με «το χρυσό #[email protected]#% που τους τουμπάρει όλους», πάλι έχουμε ένα δίπολο συνενοχής όπου ο άντρας μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε ενδεχόμενο από τα τρία που ανέφερες εσύ — κι ακόμη:

Αυτός που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του εξυπνότερο από τη γυναίκα και συναινεί τρέφοντας την πεποίθηση πως θα έχει το πάνω χέρι και θα αποφύγει να παράσχει τα επιδιωκόμενα από την άλλη πλευρά ανταλλάγματα (συνήθως πιάνεται απ' τη μύτη όπως όλα τα έξυπνα πουλιά — κι ειδικά το δικό του το πουλί είναι που τον προδίδει τελικά).
Αυτός που θεωρεί ότι τα ανταλλάγματα που δίνει αξίζουν τον κόπο (συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά όταν η σχέση του αυτή είναι η δεύτερη, η εξωσυζυγική ή ανεπίσημη).
Αυτός που θεωρεί πως τα ανταλλάγματα που δίνει δεν του κοστίζουν τίποτα, και μάλιστα πιστεύει πως έχει κάνει έξυπνη κίνηση (μπορεί π.χ. να πρόκειται για σχέση προϊσταμένου-υφισταμένης και τα οφέλη που προσφέρει στη γυναίκα να τα πληρώνει κάποιος τρίτος κι όχι ο ίδιος).
Αυτός που φτιάχνεται με την αίσθηση εξουσίας που του γεννά το γεγονός πως είναι σε θέση να παρέχει τα ζητούμενα από την άλλη πλευρά ανταλλάγματα.
Ο κολιμπρογάμης (ο όρος είναι κοπιράιτ Ζάζουλα και δηλώνει αυτόν που πηδά γοργά σαν κολιμπρί κι εξαφανίζεται) που σκέφτεται «βρε, ας ρίξω τώρα εγώ τον μπού..ο και μετά μην τον είδατε μην τον απαντήσατε».
Αυτός που εκλογικεύει τα ζητούμενα ανταλλάγματα της άλλης πλευράς και πείθει τον εαυτό του πως είναι πολύ σωστό από ηθική άποψη κι επιβαλλόμενο από τις αρχές του το να τα παρέχει (στην αυτοεικόνα του εμφανίζεται από συμπονετικός έως και χορηγός).
Αυτός που στο εσωτερικό του ψυχοσυναισθηματικό ισοζύγιο θεωρεί πως έχει ήδη κάνει πολύ μεγάλη επένδυση στην όλη υπόθεση κι αδημονεί να έχει όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα κάποιου είδους απόσβεση με πεντέξι πήδους για να μην θεωρεί τον εαυτό του κορόιδο στην όλη υπόθεση (αυτός είναι που συνήθως δεν έχει και πλάνο εγκατάλειψης της σχέσης και πηγαίνει με λογική «πηδάμε τώρα και βλέπουμε»).
Αυτός που έχει μεγαλώσει με ένα ισχυρό πρότυπο όπου ο άντρας παρείχε τέτοια ανταλλάγματα και τα έχει ενσωματώσει και στο δικό του Σενάριο Ζωής.
Αυτός που διψά για θαυμασμό απ' τη μεριά τής γυναίκας κι αυτή τού τον προσφέρει όσο εκείνος τής παρέχει τα ανταλλάγματα που θέλει.
Αυτός που είναι ανασφαλής και μόνον έτσι θεωρεί πως μπορεί να κερδίσει την επιβεβαίωση απ' τη μεριά τής γυναίκας.
Αυτός που έχει χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και με αυτόν τον τρόπο αισθάνεται ανώτερος και νιώθει καλύτερα.
Αυτός που αισθάνεται μέσα του ανεπαρκής κι επιδιώκει με κάθε τρόπο την αποδοχή τής γυναίκας.
Αυτός που πάσχει από στέρηση χαδιών (strokes) και προτιμά έστω να λαμβάνει χάδια με το να προσφέρει τα ζητούμενα ανταλλάγματα, διότι ως γνωστόν «ακόμη και τ' αρνητικά χάδια δεν αφήνουν τουλάχιστον τη ραχοκοκκαλιά να μαραθεί» (αυτός θα συνεχίσει να προσφέρει τα ανταλλάγματα ακόμη και αν μέσα του διακατέχεται από την ισχυρή πεποίθηση πως αυτό είναι άδικο ή άπρεπο).
Αυτός που είναι σχεσιακά νωθρός κι έχει ανακαλύψει πως όσο παρέχει τα ανταλλάγματα η σχέση του δεν αντιμετωπίζει κρίσεις και προβλήματα, οπότε συνεχίζει ευχαρίστως αυτή την πρακτική ώστε να 'χει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο.
Αυτός που έχει μόλυνση ή αποκλεισμό της Ενήλικης κατάστασης του Εγώ του κι η γυναίκα που του ζητά τα ανταλλάγματα έχει συμπληρωματική (ενν. με τη δική του) μόλυνση του Ενήλικα.
Και σίγουρα πολλά άλλα ακόμη...


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2012)

OK, τώρα καταλαβαίνω περισσότερο τι εννοούσες στην αρχή. 
Γιατί λοιπόν μια γυναίκα μπορεί να θέλει όλο το πακέτο της σχέσης κι όχι μόνο σεξ; Πιθανές απαντήσεις:
α. Πρακτικοί λόγοι επιβίωσης: με τόσα που ακούμε και βλέπουμε στο σινεμά, πως εμπιστεύεσαι τον παίδαρο που γνώρισες στο μέγαρο ότι δεν θα σου προκύψει μανιακός δολοφόνος; Έτσι μπάζεις σπίτι σου κόσμο που δεν τον ξέρεις, ειδικά αν ο κόσμος σου ρίχνει ένα κεφάλι μπόι και μπόλικα κιλά ποντίκια; Οπότε λες, ας γνωριστούμε καλύτερα. Όχι πως άμα είναι κανένας μανιακός δολοφόνος θα το καταλάβεις οπωσδήποτε, αλλά τέλος πάντων... 
β. Συστολή. Αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να ντρέπεσαι μη σου βγει το όνομα. Ειδικά στις μικρότερες ηλικίες νομίζω ότι είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο. Και στα δύο φύλα. 
γ. Τα σινεμά και τα βιβλία: ειδικά αυτό το άτιμο το Χόλιγουντ, που παραμορφώνει τα παραδοσιακά μας ήθη (δε νομίζω οι παππούδες μας να πνίγονταν στο ρομάντζο), και που μας κάνει συνεχώς πλύση εγκεφάλου και παρουσιάζει το σεξ ως μεγάλη προσφορά και αυτοθυσία κλπ κλπ. 
δ. Τη συστολή την είπα, βάλε και τις ανασφάλειες. Οι οποίες είναι πολλές από το φόβο της χυλόπιτας μέχρι το φόβο ότι ο άλλος θα σου φερθεί γουρουνοειδώς ή θα καθίσει να πει σε όλους με το νι και με το σίγμα τι ελαφρών ηθών είσαι. 
ε. Την πρώτη φορά που κοιμάσαι με κάποιον είναι περισσότερο διερευνητική αποστολή η υπόθεση, για να σχηματίσεις πλήρη άποψη χρειάζεται πιο εμπεριστατωμένη μελέτη σε κοντινά διαστήματα (εκτός αν είναι τόσο φρικτή η εμπειρία που δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια). Ε, στα ενδιάμεσα δεν θα μιλάτε; Δεν θα συναντιόσαστε σε δημόσιους χώρους; Δεν θα πηγαίνετε να τσιμπήσετε τίποτα να πάρετε δυνάμεις; Όπα, για στάσου, αυτό δεν λέγεται _σχέση_; :scared:
Μέχρι τώρα δεν είπα κουβέντα για οικογένειες, κοινωνίες κλπ. 
Ας τελειώσω με κάτι άλλο, σχετικά με τα υλικά ανταλλάγματα:
στ. το σύνδρομο της πόντιας πόρνης. Είχα κάποτε μια συγκάτοικο που άλλαζε τους άντρες σαν τα πουκάμισα και περιέργως όλοι οι άντρες εμφανίζονταν μονίμως στην πόρτα μας σαν Αιβασίληδες, με δώρα. Οπότε λέει και η αγνή και απονήρευτη συγκάτοικος, άει σιχτίρ, μόνο εγώ έιμαι κορόιδο εδώ πέρα;:laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

> *Today, 02:54 AM** #71 Zazula
> **Today, 04:13 AM #72 Zazula
> Today, 06:22 AM #76 Zazula*


Η μοναδική μου απορία μέχρι τώρα: Πότε κοιμάται ο Ζάζουλας; 
Ξέρω, στο παρελθόν έχω πάρει την απάντηση "Ποτέ", αλλά επανέρχομαι διότι η απάντηση δεν με ικανοποίησε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ αναρωτιόμουνα πώς φτάσαμε στον Φρόιντ. Λυπάμαι κιόλας που θα λείψω μερικές μέρες και δεν θα συμμετέχω στη συνέχεια, αλλά ίσως είναι και καλύτερα κιόλας γιατί εγώ έχω ένα μεγάλο ελάττωμα (που δεν το θεωρώ ΕΓΩ ελάττωμα), δεν μπορώ να μην φέρω σε συζήτηση παραδείγματα και ανέκδοτα, και αυτή εδώ η συζήτηση είναι για τον καθένα μας βασισμένη σε προσωπικές εμπειρίες. Αν ήμασταν μια παρέα κοινωνιολόγοι ίσως να μπορούσαμε να ξεχωρίσουμε το προσωπικό από το θεωρητικό, αλλά δεν είμαστε.



Ε και; Δεν κάνουμε επιστημονική συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Η μοναδική μου απορία μέχρι τώρα: Πότε κοιμάται ο Ζάζουλας;
> Ξέρω, στο παρελθόν έχω πάρει την απάντηση "Ποτέ", αλλά επανέρχομαι διότι η απάντηση δεν με ικανοποίησε.



Κι εγώ το κάνω πολλές φορές αυτό, όταν θέλω να κάνω κάτι που έχει ησυχία. Μπορεί να δουλεύει το βράδυ ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να δουλεύει το βράδυ ο άνθρωπος.


Είναι δεδομένο ότι δουλεύει και ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

Εγώ πολλές φορές το πάω 1-1*, όταν έχω πολλά πράγματα να κάνω. Μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο.


* μια μέρα κοιμάμαι μια μέρα όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Έχω χρόνια να διαβάσω Φρόιντ, αλλά απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι αυτό είναι τελείως λάθος: πάρα πολλές ασθενείς είχε, τόσο διάσημες όσο και άσημες. Κάποιες από τις γνωστές ιστορίες των ασθενών του είχαν να κάνουν με το ρόλο της γυναίκας (βλ. Ντόρα). Κυκλοφορούν λίστες στο διαδίκτυο, με πολλά ονόματα.


Σε αυτήν εδώ τη λίστα, οι ασθενείς είναι 172/63 (άντρες προς γυναίκες). Δεν έγραψα παραπάνω ότι δεν ασχολήθηκε με τις γυναίκες, τις παραγνώρισε ή κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά ότι οι άντρες υπερτερούσαν αριθμητικά. Δεν βρήκα κάτι που να δείχνει το αντίθετο, αλλά δεν επιμένω, γιατί όπως είπα οι γνώσεις μου επί αυτού είναι ακόμα περιορισμένες.


Hellegennes said:


> Τι δουλειά έχει ο κομπογιαννίτης Φρόιντ στην συζήτηση;


Ρε Ελληγενή, αν μπορείς, μην πετάς τέτοιους αφορισμούς. Ανάλυσέ το αυτό, αν θέλεις, γιατί με βάζεις στον πειρασμό να σου απαντήσω «την ίδια με σένα».


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

Σόρι που μπαίνω στη μέση, αλλά πιθανότατα ο Ελλη αναφέρεται στις θεωρίες του Ζίγκμουντ περί ευνουχισμού, οιδιποδείου συμπλέγματος και φθόνου του πέους. Μια μαντεψιά κάνω, δεν παίρνω κι όρκο ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2012)

Ελπίζω να μας κάνει τη χάρη να μας πει. Να μας πει όμως και με βάση ποια βιβλία του Φρόιντ που έχει διαβάσει τον χαρακτηρίζει κομπογιαννίτη. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

Σωστά μαντεύεις.

Επίσης, Παλάβρα, μπορείς να πεις ό,τι θέλεις. Έχουμε ελευθερία λόγου και μπορείς να εκφράσεις τα αισθήματά σου όπως θες, χωρίς την άδειά μου ή τον φόβο ότι θα προσβληθώ, αν πιστεύεις ότι κάπου λέω βλακείες. Και θα είχες δίκιο να πεις ότι η συνεισφορά μου σε μια τέτοια συζήτηση μπορεί να είναι τελείως άχρηστη και λανθασμένη, γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε ψυχολόγος ούτε κοινωνιολόγος. Τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις εκφράζω, όχι επιστημονικές.

Δεν πρόκειται να μην κρίνω κάποιον που θεωρώ κομπογιαννίτη, χωρίς καμμιά σοβαρή μεθοδολογία σαν μπάκραουντ, στον φόβο μην χαρακτηριστώ εξίσου κομπογιαννίτης ή γραφικός ή ηλίθιος, λες και πρόκειται για κάποιου είδους ανταποδοτική αξιολόγηση. Το αν οι απόψεις μου στέκουν, πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητο με το τι πιστεύω για τις απόψεις άλλων και δεν θέλω κανείς να μου κάνει χάρες και να αποκρύπτει ή να καταστέλλει την γνώμη του, ανάλογα με το ποιον θίγω.

Περιμένω όμως πάντα, να μου εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί θεωρεί την γνώμη μου λανθασμένη ή ηλίθια. Η ψυχολογία έχει απορρίψει σχεδόν το σύνολο των απόψεων του Φρόιντ, γιατί βασιζόταν στην ανάλυση της σεξουαλικής καταπίεσης για το κάθε τι, κάτι που σήμερα δεν είναι αποδεκτό. Δηλαδή πήγαινε η τάδε ασθενής για το Χ πρόβλημα και πάντα προέκυπτε ότι είναι καταπιεσμένο σεξουαλικό σύνδρομο, ενώ π.χ. η κοπέλα μπορεί απλά να ήταν κλειστοφοβική. Για μένα, φυσικά, το θέμα είναι ότι όλα αυτά βασιζόταν σε μηδενική έρευνα και αστρολογική μαντεψιά, με πεποιθήσεις και θεωρίες που δημιουργήθηκαν στο μυαλό του Φρόιντ χωρίς σοβαρή, επιστημονική στήριξη, χωρίς πραγματολογική ανάλυση και χωρίς μεθοδολογικές διαδικασίες αποδεκτές από την επιστήμη. Στην επιστήμη είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο μια θεωρία, μια άποψη, μια διατύπωση, να είναι απολύτως διαψεύσιμη, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει για τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο του έργου του Φρόιντ (*και* του Γιουνγκ).

Τέλος, για την δραστηριότητα του Φρόιντ υπάρχουν σοβαρές αντιρρήσεις ως προς τις μεθόδους του, την ηθική και την δεοντολογία.

Edit: επειδή απάντησα πριν δω το από πάνω, να σου πω ότι έχω σχηματίσει αυτήν την άποψη διαβάζοντας σχεδόν ό,τι έχει γράψει και γραφτεί για την ζωή του και το έργο του. Η αδερφή μου ήθελε στην εφηβεία της να γίνει ψυχολόγος και η βιβλιοθήκη της είναι τίγκα στην σχετική βιβλιογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι είδα χτες το _A Dangerous Method_ και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω μέρος στη συζήτηση.

Μόνο που έχω την εντύπωση ότι άλλο «κομπογιαννίτης» και άλλο κάποιος που επεκτείνει τις πρωτοποριακές θεωρίες του λίγο πιο πέρα απ' όσο θα ήθελε η σημερινή μας σοφία.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν έγραψα παραπάνω ότι δεν ασχολήθηκε με τις γυναίκες, τις παραγνώρισε ή κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά ότι οι άντρες υπερτερούσαν αριθμητικά.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έγραψες μόνο αυτό. Έγραψες (και παρέθεσα) επίσης:



Palavra said:


> Βέβαια, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με τη γυναικεία ψυχολογία όσο με την ανδρική, κυρίως επειδή το βασικό του υποκείμενο μελέτης ήταν ο εαυτός του.



Αν το βασικό του υποκείμενο μελέτης ήταν ο εαυτός του τότε τι τους ήθελε τους 172+63 ασθενείς;

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν ήταν 50-50 άντρες γυναίκες, αλλά εάν το γεγονός ότι δεν είχε πολλές γυναίκες ασθενείς δεν του επέτρεψε ίσως να καταλάβει τη γυναικεία ψυχή. Με βάση τους αριθμούς που εσύ δίνεις, την ευκαιρία αυτή την είχε.

ΥΓ Το ζήτημα της ψυχανάλυσης είναι μεγάλο και συμφωνώ ότι μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση με το νήμα αυτό. Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία που δείχνει τα ατοπήματα του Φρόιντ, αλλά αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν ακόμα και σήμερα αρκετοί ψυχίατροι κάθετος ψυχαναλυτές, οπότε τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου απλά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2012)

Δες και την κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του Όταν έκλαψε ο Νίτσε. Τη βρίσκω πολύ καλή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία που δείχνει τα ατοπήματα του Φρόιντ, αλλά αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν ακόμα και σήμερα αρκετοί ψυχίατροι κάθετος ψυχαναλυτές, οπότε τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου απλά.



Εντάξει, υπάρχουν και γιατροί που πουλάνε ομοιοπαθητικά φάρμακα και προτείνουν ομοιοπαθητικές θεραπείες. Τι να μου λέει αυτό;

Δεν βρίσκω την διαφορά καφετζούς-ψυχαναλυτή, συγγνώμη.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι είδα χτες το _A Dangerous Method..._



Εγώ πάλι με αφορμή την αφίσα της ταινίας  ξαναθυμήθηκα τον όρο trout pout -μια τάση που έχει πάρει διαστάσεις επιδημίας. Τόσο που μου 'ρχεται ν' ανοίξω ξεχωριστό νήμα. Κι αν σας φαίνεται άσχετο ένα τέτοιο θέμα με αυτό που πραγματεύεται το παρόν νήμα, think again. Για μένα υπάρχει κάτι fundamentally freudian στη μανία μιας γυναίκας να κάνει τα χείλη της να μοιάζουν με χείλη αιδοίου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Πω πω, ομοιοπαθητικοί φροϊδιστές καφετζούδες, όλοι μαζί στο ίδιο καζάνι, άντε μετά να ξεμπερδεύω τα πτώματα. (Είχα παλιά ρίξει χοντρό δημόσιο καβγά με φίλο για το θέμα της ομοιοπαθητικής και δεν ένιωθα μετά καθόλου περήφανος.) Ήρεμα, γιατί εδώ ξανανεβαίνει η ζέστη.

Earion, ευχ, ακριβώς το είδος του τιπ που λατρεύω (αν και έτσι που πάμε, σε λίγο δεν θα έχουμε αντίρρηση και για... φιλοδώρημα).

Bernie, δεν έβαλα καθόλου μα καθόλου τυχαία την ταινία αυτή στη μέση.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, υπάρχουν και γιατροί που πουλάνε ομοιοπαθητικά φάρμακα και προτείνουν ομοιοπαθητικές θεραπείες. Τι να μου λέει αυτό;



Ίσως έπρεπε να είχα γράψει "σοβαροί" ψυχίατροι, ή κάτι τέτοιο. (Υπάρχουν και οδοντίατροι που βάζουν βίδες στα στόματα των ανθρώπων, αλλά όταν λέμε "οδοντίατροι" συνήθως δεν αναφερόμαστε σ' αυτούς.)

Δεν πρόκειται να εμπλακώ σε υπεράσπιση του Φρόιντ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ο Robert Sapolsky, που είναι πολλά πράγματα, αλλά κομπογιανίτης σίγουρα όχι, σ'ένα βιβλίο του γράφει τα εξής:



> I know it is obligatory to dump on Freud, and some of it is deserved, but there is much that he still has to offer. I can think of few other scientists who, nearly a century after their major contributions, are still considered important and correct enough for anyone to want to bother pointing out their errors instead of just consigning them to the library archives.


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2012)

_Συνέβη στη Σιβηρία_
Αγελάδα κατέφυγε σε ταράτσα για να γλιτώσει από τον ταύρο

Αγελάδα που δεν είχε ερωτική διάθεση ανέβηκε σχεδόν σε ταράτσα πολυκατοικίας στη Σιβηρία για να γλιτώσει από έναν... ερωτευμένο ταύρο.

Η αγελάδα βρέθηκε στην κορυφή της σκάλας πενταώροφου κτιρίου στο Λεσογκόρσκ και μουγκάνιζε ασταμάτητα, ενώ ο ερωτύλος ταύρος είχε μείνει στο ισόγειο.

Ο ταύρος ήταν πολύ ερωτευμένος και... τριγύριζε την αγελάδα από την περίοδο της θερινής βοσκής. Προσπαθώντας να του ξεφύγει η αγελάδα έτρεξε μέσα στο κτίριο και ανέβηκε ως τον πέμπτο όροφο.

Οι τοπικές αρχές κάλεσαν την πυροσβεστική, η οποία χρειάστηκε λίγα λεπτά για να απομακρύνει τον ταύρο και να κατεβάσει την αγελάδα.
(Τα Νέα)


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τις... ταυροπαναγίες που θα έριξε ο τύπος.


----------



## daeman (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τις... ταυροπαναγίες που θα έριξε ο τύπος.


Ε, αφού δεν έριξε γαμοταυρίδια...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 11, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ε, αφού δεν έριξε γαμοταυρίδια...



:lol: :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2012)

Και τα...γαμοταυρίδια.

Edit: Με προλάβατε!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)

Μελέτη συσχέτισης μεγέθους θήκης οργάνου (χωρίς μουσική ανάκρουση) και ανάκρουσης πρύμνας σε φαινομενικά ανεπίστρεπτες γυναικείες αποφάσεις:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)




----------

